# الاقسام المريخية > اعمدة - أخبار - الصحافة الرياضية >  >  صحيفة المنبر عناوين وأخبار الاربعاء 25 اكتوبر

## مريخابي كسلاوي

*
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*عناوين الصحف المريخية اليوم الاربعاء 25 اكتوبر 2017

صحيفة الصدى :

الهلال يسقط في فخ التعادل في مدينة الحديد .. وحكم المباراة يأتي بالجديد
مجلس المريخ يشيد بادآء الابطال ويقرر مضاعفة حافز الفوز على هلال التبلدي
المجلس يستعجل الكاف للفصل في تحطيم كراسي القلعة الحمراء ويطالب بتحويل حافز المجموعات لوارغو

صحيفة الزاوية :

رغم البنية والشلوت .. المدعوم يفشل في ترويض الفهود
زيدان مستعد للرحيل المحتوم عن ريال مدريد
سباق رباعي على بطاقتي نهائي مونديال الناشئين
المريخ يعود من ارض التبلدي ويفتح اليوم ملف اهلي شندي

صحيفة الزعيم :

الازرق يلحس الوعود وينجي باعجوبة من غضبة الفهود
الجهاز الفني للازرق ونجومه يوجهون اساءات بالغة لعاصمة الحديد والنار وجمهور المدينه حزبن لتعادل فريقه
اعتداء على اداري بالأمل .. وامر قبض في مواجهة خالد بخيت وشكوى فالصو للمدعوم
_


*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*مجلس المريخ يسلم اللاعبين حوافز الانتصار على التبلدي

قرر مجلس ادارة نادي المريخ تسليم اللاعبين حوافز الفوز على التبلدي خلال  الساعات القادمة قبل المران الذي سيجريه اليوم وكلن المجلس قد اشاد  باللاعبين وبالمستوى المميز امام التبلدي

*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

* بعثة المريخ تصل الى الخرطوم والفريق في الراحة


كفرووتر / الخرطوم /
وصلت الى الخرطوم مساء امس بعثة فريق الكرة بالمريخ وعقب وصولها منح الجهاز الفني اللاعبين راحة وتقرر ان يفتح الجهاز الفني ملف مباراة النمور اليوم بملعب النادي بامدرمان 

*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

* المريخ يتدرب بالصحافة استعداداً للقاء أهلي شندي



يستأنف المريخ تحضيراته صباح اليوم الأربعاء بملعب الصحافة استعداداً لمواجهة أهلي شندي يوم بعد غدٍ الجمعة ضمن الجولة 29 لمسابقة الدوري الممتاز وسيعمل الكابتن محمد موسى من خلال المران على تكثيف الجرعات التدريبية للاعبين والاطمئنان أكثر على جاهزيتهم البدنية والفنية وحتى يكون الفريق جاهزاً لتقديم أفضل ماعنده أمام الأهلي وحتى يتمكن من تحقيق الفوز عليه ومطاردة صدارة النسخة الحالية من المسابقة، وسيقف محمد موسى كذلك على جاهزية الرباعي راجي عبد العاطي وعلاء الدين يوسف والسماني الصاوي وخالد النعسان وامكانية الاستفادة من خدماتهم في مباراة أهلي شندي المقبلة.

*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

* نجم المريخ أحمد آدم: حظوظنا قائمة للظفر بالدوري الممتاز



أبدى أحمد آدم الظهير الأيسر للمريخ سعادته بالأجواء التي وجدها في ناديه الحالي المريخ والتي جعلته يقدم مستويات مقنعة مع الفريق مؤخراً مبيناً انه وجد الدعم اللازم من الجميع في المريخ الأمر الذي جعله يتألق ويظهر بالشكل المرضي له شخصياً وللجهاز الفني للفرقة الحمراء وزملائه اللاعبين والقاعدة المريخية عموماً وقال أحمد آدم معلقاً على انتصارات الفريق الاخيرة: وما التوفيق الا من عند الله، استطعنا ان نجع النقاط الست من رحلتي كادوقلي والابيض وهي النقاط الأهم الاصعب فعلاً وواصل النجم الشاب حديثه: نحن نعمل بجد واجتهاد من أجل كسب جميع النقاط، الفريق يتطور وفي نسق تصاعدي وقد شاهد الجميع كيف ان ادائنا تطور في الاونة الاخيرة وبتنا نلعب كرة قدم جماعية بشكل جيّد وهذا لم يأت بمحض الصدفة وانما بجهد زملاي اللاعبين وبجهد كبير مبذول من قبل الجهاز الفني ورغبتنا الاكيدة في تقديم افضل ما عندنا كلاعبين، ورأى أحمد آدم ان المريخ ما يزال في المنافسة.. وقال: نطمح للفوز ببطولة الدوري الممتاز، ما تزال الفرصة قائمة وواثقون من تقديم الأفضل. اعتقد ان منافسنا (الهلال) صاحب الصدارة مطالب بالمحافظة على موقعه وهو مطلب صعب. ويواصل: سنقدم أفضل ما عندنا للعودة الى الصدارة ونؤمن بأن حظوظنا ما تزال قائمة في مناسة الدوري السوداني الممتاز.

*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*الهلال يخرج بتعادل مرير أمام مضيفه الأمل بالدوري السوداني

السودان - بدر الدين بخيت

نجح الأمل فيما فشلت فيه 8 أندية سبقته، وذلك بتعطيل الهلال وإيقاف انتصاراته المتتالية عند الرقم 8، وذلك بعد انتهاء مباراة الفريقين التي جرت امس الثلاثاء، بإستاد مدينة عطبرة شمال السودان، بالتعادل السلبي ضمن
مباريات الأسبوع 27 من مسابقة الدوري.

بذلك يرتفع رصيد الهلال إلى 63 نقطة والأمل إلى 30 نقطة، ومنح التعادل الفرصة للمريخ للاقتراب من صدارة الترتيب.

وشهدت المباراة الدقيقة الأخيرة طرد لاعب وسط الهلال المؤثر النيجيري عزيز شوبولا، بعد مخالفة مشتركة مع محمد يحيى في وسط الملعب.

وكان متوقعا أن يواجه الهلال المتصدر صعوبات في تخطي عقبة الأمل، لأن الآخير إعتمد على سجل لم يخسر فيه مباراة بالدور الثاني على ملعبه على يد مدربه الشاب خليل عبد القادر.

وظهر فريق الأمل بشخصية فنية أفضل من الهلال، لأن لاعبيه لعبوا بثقة وتركيز وانضباط تكتيكي خاصة خط الدفاع، على عكس الهلال الذي لعب هوية فنية، ما عدا دفاعه الذي تألق فيه حسين الجريف والإيفواري واترا دابيلا، ونجحا في السيطرة على هجوم الأول الذي يقوده نادر الطيب، الذي سعى مرارا للوصول لمرمى الهلال.

وظهرت مشكلة الهلال الرئيسية في منطقة صناعة اللعب، التي تأثرت بتأخير النيجيري عزيز شوبولا تمرير الكرة، الأمر الذي سهل مهمة دفاع الأمل في السيطرة على مهاجمي الهلال مدثر كاريكا ومحمد موسى.

وكانت أخطر كرات الأمل بين الخشبات تلك التي سددها نادر الطيب من على حافة الصندوق ولكنها مرت جوار قائم المرمى.

وجاء الشوط الثاني على وتيرة الأول، وفيه سعى الهلال لتنويع اللعب من العمق والأطراف ولكن الفريق عانى من سوء التمرير، بينما كان الأمل يركز ألعابه بقوة عن طريق لاعبي الوسط معتز التكت وياسر الطيب والظهير الأيسر موسى قديم الذي عكس عدة كرات.

وبالمقابل شكل الهلال في تسديد أي كرات خطيرة على مرمى الأمل، ورغم التبديلات الهجومية بدخول الصادق شلش وولاء الدين وصهيب الثعلب، لكن حال الهلال لم يتغير.

وجاءت الدقيقة 90، والتي شهدت طرد النيجيري شوبولا وسط اعتراضات من لاعبي الهلال.

*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

* الهلال والامل يتعادلان سلبيا في الدوري الممتاز وطرد شيبولا

كفرووتر / الخرطوم / 
تعادل الهلال ومضيفه الامل عطبرة بدون اهداف في المباراة التي استضافها ملعب الحديد والنار بعد مباراة مثيرة شهدت طرد اللاعب عزيز شيبولا بالبطاقة الحمراء .
الشوط الاول
انطلق بلعبة من الامل ابعدها دفاع الهلال بقيادة الجريف وينطلق بها الهلال حولها دفاع الامل الى ركلة زاوية لم يستفد منها الهلال
قاد الامل هجمة من الجهة اليسرى لكن اوتارا ابعد الكرة الى خارج الملعب
عادت الفهود وتقود هجمة مرتدة من كرة اللاعب محمد موسى من ضربة ثابتة نفذها ياسر تجد مؤيد لنادر ارسل عكسية قابلها التوزة قوية ابعدها يونس الطيب الى ركلة زاوية
قاد الهلال هجمة شرسة عبر اللاعب محمد موسى الذي ارسل عكسية تمر من دفاع الامل يعيدها كاريكا الى داخل الشباك ابعدها الدفاع وسط ذهول المتابعين ولم تجد المتابعين من هجوم الهلال .
حاول اللاعب مدثر كاريكا مباغت الحارس صداح وارسل كرة فوق المرمي كادت ان تغالط الحارس لكنها مرت ببوصات فوق العارضة هدفا ضائعا للهلال
من جديد عاد الهلال وارسل له اللاعب شيبولا عكسية تجد اللاعب بشة تعامل معها برأسية لكنها تمر الى ضربة مرمي
اطلق اللاعب عزيز شيبولا تسديدة قوسية لكن كرته تمر الى ضربة مرمي في الدقيقة 13 من الشوط الاول
رد الامل بكرة شرسة تحولت الى ركلة زاوية نفذها معتز التكت كادت ان تغالط مرمي الهلال
كاد اللاعب مدثر كاريكا ان يحرز هدفا من عكسية اللاعب كابو خلف دفاع الامل في الدقيقة 28 من الشوط الاول
اطلق اللاعب معتز هاشم تسديدة قوية تمر الى ضربة مرمي وسط تصفيق حار من جماهير الامل
رد الهلال بهجمة عبر اللاعب شيبولا من الجهة اليمني لكن دفاع الامل اوقف خطورة الكرة
في الجزء الاخير من الحصة الاولي تركز اللعب في وسط حتي انتهي الشوط الاول بدون اهداف
الشوط الثاني
انطلق بقوة من جانب الهلال قابله الامل بدفاع منطقة كامل
حاول الامل الانطلاق بهجمة عبر صندي لكن اوتارا كان بالمرصاد
بطاقة لاوتارا
منح الحكم اللاعب اوتارا بطاقة صفراء لارتكابه مع معتز التكت
خروج النيجيري
اجري مدرب الامل تعديلا بخروج اللاعب المصاب صندي ودخول محمد يحي
بالمقابل قام خالد بخيت باخراج كاريكا ودخول شلش
عاد الامل الى اجواء المباراة وقاد له مؤيد عابدين كرة خطيرة لكن دفاع الهلال ابعد الخطر عن مرماه
دخول ولاء الدين
اجرى مدرب الهلال تعديلا بخروج السمؤال ودخول ولاء الدين موسى ليتحول الهلال الى اللعب بثلاثة مهاجمين
الامل عطبرة حاول مجددا الوصول الى الشباك لكن كل كراته لم تجد المتابعة من لاعبي الهجوم
حصل الهلال على مخالفة في الدقيقة 33 لكن دفاع الامل ابعد الكرة الى رمية تماس
ارتكب قصاري مخالفة في الدقيقة 34 مع ولاء الدين نفذها كابو تمر الى ضربة مرمي
واصل الهلال ضغطه على الامل عبر ولاء الدين وحصل على مخالفة في الدقيقة 35 نفذها اطهر تمر الى ركلة زاوية نفذها اطهر ابعدها الدفاع
خروج التكت
اجرى مدرب الامل تعديلا في الدقيقة 40 بخروج التكت ودخول سليم محمد
قاد الامل هجمة عبر اللاعب موسى قديم لكن عكسية سليم تمر الى خارج الملعب
دحول الثعلب
اجرى مدرب الهلال تعديلا بخروج اللاعب بشه ودخول الثعلب
طرد شيبولا
طرد الحكم اللاعب شيبولا بسبب اشتباكه مع سليم محمد وتداخل نجوم الهلال للاعتراض لكن الحكم رفض ان يعدل من قراره
مخالفة وتوقف المباراة حصل الهلال على مخالفة وتوقف اللعب حتى يخرج شيبولا لعبها اطهر تمر الى وسط الملعب وينطلق بها ياسر فولة وارسل كرة ارضية زاحفها تسلمها يونس الطيب لتنتهي المباراة بالتعادل بدون اهداف ليرتفع الهلال بنقاطه الى 61 نقطة والامل الى 30 نقطة 

*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

* مساعد مدرب الامل الباهي:التعادل نتيجة عادلة

كفرووتر / الخرطوم /
قال مساعد مدرب الامل الباهي انهم كانوا يأملون في الفوز على الهلال ولكن الخروج بنتيجة غالية من فريق يلعب الكرة الشاملة ومتصدر البطولة مشيرا الى ان الجماهير آزرت اللاعبين بقوة وانهم سعداء بهذه النتيجة وان التعادل نتيجة عادلة ويأملون في مواصلة النتائج الجيدة في مقبل المباريات 

*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*المعلم : ما يحدث داخل الملعب لن يعيق الهلال من الصدارة!!
عادل نيالا ظلمنا امام الاهلي شندي والرابطة والامل

كفرووتر / الخرطوم /

شن التقني الوطني خالد بخيت المدير الفني للهلال ,, شن هجوما عنيفا على الحكم عادل نيالا وقال ان الحكم ظل يترصد الهلال وظلمه امام الرابطة والاهلي شندي وفي مباراة اليوم امام الامل وقال لماذا يتم اسناد معظم مباريات الولايات للهلال لهذا الحكم وهل لا يوجد غيره وتؤكد اننا لن نسكت وما يحدث لن يمنعنا من الصدارة وسنمسك بها مهما حدث وقال عن المباراة انها قوية وحماسية وراضي عن اداء اللاعبين لكن الحكم اوقف تقدمهم بالصافرات بمساعد رجل الراية

*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

* الهلال يفقد اوتارا وشيبولا امام الاهلي الخرطوم

كفرووتر / الخرطوم /

يفقد الهلال في مباراته المقبلة امام الاهلي الخرطوم اللاعبين اوتارا وشيبولا للايقاف ويعود للمشاركة مع الفريق بوي والدمازين الذين استوفا شروط الايقاف

*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

* حي الوادي يستقبل السوكرتا عصر اليوم بنيالا

يشهد ملعب إستاد نيالا عصر اليوم المواجهة المهمة التي تجمع حي الوادي بحي العرب بورتسودان ضمن الجولة 28 لمسابقة الدوري الممتاز، يدخل حي الوادي المباراة برصيد 36 نقطة وكان حقق الفوز على الشرطة في الجولة الماضية بهدف فيما يدخل السوكرتا المباراة برصيد 24 نقطة وكان تعادل في آخر مبارياته أمام مريخ نيالا بهدف لكل وأكمل الطرفان تحضيراتهما لمبارة اليوم وكل فريق يطمح لتحقيق الفوز وحصد النقاط كاملة من المواجهة.

*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

* الهلال يتعثر بالتعادل أمام فهود الشمال في مباراة الأحداث المثيرة وطرد عزيز شيبولا

تعثر الهلال متصدر الدوري الممتاز بالتعادل أمام مضيفه الأمل بعطبرة مساء امس ضمن جولات الإسبوع 28 من الدورة الثانية لمنافس الدوري الممتاز بعد مباراة قوية ومثيرة خاصة في شوطها الثاني الذي شهد إهدار العديد من الفرص المؤكدة للتسجيل .. وأشهر الحكم البطاقة الحمراء في وجه النيجيري عزيز شيبولا في الوقت بدل الضائع من المباراة بعد دخوله في إحتكاكات مع لاعب الأمل، ليستأنف اللعب بعد ذلك بعد ان توقفت المباراة عدة دقائق بسبب دخول لاعبي الفريقين في ملاسنات حادة .. بالنتيجة يحافظ الهلال على الصدارة برصيد 62 نقطة والأمل إلي 30 نقطة.

*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

* في المؤتمر الصحفي للجنة المنتخبات الوطنية

برقو نعمل بجدلإعداد المنتخب ونطمح في مواجهات من العيار الثقيل
مازدا البطولة تحتاج لإعداد خاص ونركز على الممتاز وسيكافا ومباريات إعدادية كبيرة
جدد رئيس لجنة المنتخبات الوطنية حسن برقو، شكره لرئاسة الجمهورية التي قدمت دعماً سخياً للمنتخب الوطني الأول لكرة القدم حتى تكللت الجهود بالصعود إلى نهائيان الشان بالمغرب، وكشف عن الدعم الذي تلقته لجنة المنتخبات الوطنية على دفعتين، في الأولى تحصلنا على مبلغ (50) ألف دولار من السيد نائب رئيس الجمهورية، وقد تم منها تحفيز اللاعبين بمبلغ (200) مليون جنيه، والباقي عباراة عن نثريات وقد قدمنا تفاصيل وافية في الخصوص إلى رئاسة الجمهورية التي أشاد بالشفافية في التصرف في المبالغ المالية، وأضاف تكللت الجهود مرة أخرى بواسطة وزير الرياضية في دعم مجدداً من رئاسة الجمهورية بمبلغ (50) ألف دولار أخرى، بواسطة النائب الأول لرئيس الجمهورية، وقد صرفنا تلك الأموال في مباراتي (بورندي وإثيوبيا)، ونستطيع القول أن عجزنا فقط (6) ألف دولار، مؤكداً أن جميع اللاعبين تسلموا حوافزهم بالإضافة إلى الجهاز الفني وكل ما يشاع في وسائل الإعلام في هذا الخصوص غير صحيح على الإطلاق.
من جانبه أوضح المدير الفني للمنتخب مازدا عن برنامج تحضيرات صقور الجديان لبطولة الشان وبطولة سيكافا للمنتخبات التي ستقام في كينيا في الفترة من الرابع والعشرين من نوفمبر المقبل إلى الثاني عشر من ديسمبر المقبل، مؤكداً أن الاستعداد لبطولة سيكافا سيعتمد في المقام الأول على بطولة الدوري الممتاز الذي نتمنى أن ينتهي في مواعيده في نهاية شهر نوفمبر المقبل حتى نتمكن من اصطحاب جميع اللاعبين الذين نرغب في خدماتهم.
برنامج طموح للشان
وأضاف مازدا أنهم يملكون برنامجاً طموحاً للمشاركة في بطولة الشان بالمغرب والتي ستنطق في الرابع والعشرين من شهر يناير في العام المقبل، والذي يرتكز على المشاركة في بطولة سيكافا بنيروبي والتي نأمل في خوض (6) مباريات على الأقل بالوصول إلى النهائي، والسودان لم يتعود الخروج من الأدوار الأولية في هذه البطولة التي تعمل من خلالها منطقة (الزون) على توفير إعدادي مثالي لممثلي المنطقة (السودان ويوغندا) بالظهور بشكل لافت في بطولة الشان.
وأضاف سنختار (33) لاعباً للمنتخب ولكننا سنغادر إلى كينيا بــ(21) لاعباً وعلي حسب ما تنص قوانين سيكافا، ولكن البقية التي ستكون في الخرطوم ستواصل برنامج الإعداد تحسباً لحدوث أي طارئ بإصابة لاعب أو خلافه في بطولة سيكافا لا قدر الله.
وعزا مازدا تراجع تصنيف صقور الجديان الأخير إلى عدم خوض المنتخب لمباريات في يوم الفيفا، حيث كان من المفترض أن نلعب في العاشر من أكتوبر الحالي، ولكن لم نتمكن من ذلك، باعتبار أن المكاتبات الرسمية لم تتم بين الاتحادين السوداني والعراقي لكرة القدم، وسنعمل على توفير مباراة في يوم الفيفا المقبل أمام العراق نفسها في السادس من نوفمبر المقبل،، وفي حالة تأكيد قيام المباراة ببغداد فإننا سنسافر في الثالث من الشهر المقبل، وعليه ستؤجل بعض مباريات الممتاز في تلك الفترة، وهنالك مساع أيضاً لمواجهة نامبيا.
معسكر برواندا
وأضاف مازدا بعد الفراغ من بطولة سيكافا، سنعمل على قيام معسكر برواندا في الفترة من (13/12) إلى السادس والعشرين منه، وسيخصص أغلبه للجانب البدني، وفي حالة عدم خوضنا لمباريات كافية في سيكافا سنلعب مباراتين وديتين على الأرجح.
المرحلة الأخيرة للإعداد
وعن المرحلة الأخيرة للإعداد قال مازدا، نعمل على قيام معسكر بأحد دول شمال إفريقيا (تونس، الجزائر، ونحبذ المغرب نفسها) للتعود على الأجواء أكثر، وسنؤدي مباريات دولية هنالك أمام إحدى منتخبات (تونس، الجزائر أو المغرب) وكل هذه الأمور ستتضح أكثر عقب إجراء قرعة بطولة الشان في السابع عشر من نوفمبر المقبل.
من جانبه أشاد المشرف على المنتخبات الوطنية بالجهود التي تبذلها رئاسة الجمهورية وتذليلها لكل الصعوبات التي تواجه إعداد المنتخب الوطني الأول لكرة القدم.
الدكتور بكري أحمد علي المشرف العام للمنتخب الوطني الأول لكرة القدم الذي أكد خلال حديثه أن المرحلة القادمة صعبة وتحتاج لتضافر جهود الجميع مشيراً إلى أنهم في الإطار الإداري سيبذلون جهوداً كبيرة لإعداد المنتخب بالصورة المطلوبة وأكد حرصهم على تنفيذ البرنامج الإعدادي الذي سيضعه الجهاز الفني داعياً الجميع للالتفاف حول المنتخب ودعمه حتى يحسن تمثيل الوطن.

*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

* الهلال يشكو الأمل .. وأحداث مثيرة عقب المباراة

علمت المتابعات أن الهلال تقدم بشكوي طاعنا في عدم قانونية مشاركة قائد الامل عطبرة ياسر لحصوله على الإنذارات في المباريات الماضية ولم يقوم بتصحيح مساره بالتوقف عن اللعب عدة مباريات .. من ناحية ثانية شهدت نهاية مباراة الهلال والأمل التي جرت مساء أمس في عطبرة أحداثاً مثيرة بسبب الغضب على التحكيم وتدخلت الشرطة لفرط النظام في الوقت المناسب.

*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

* âœ” â–  عناوين الاخبار الرياضية العالمية والعربية  :

* أرناييز يتألق ويقود برشلونة لفوز سهل على مورسيا بكأس الملك
* فالنسيا وألافيس يقتربان من ثمن نهائي كأس ملك إسبانيا
* برافو يتوهج وينقذ مانشستر سيتي من فخ وولفرهامبتون
* ليستر سيتي يهزم ليدز ويتأهل لربع نهائي كأس الرابطة
* ورقة فينجر تنقذ آرسنال من توديع كأس الرابطة
* لينجارد يقود مانشستر يونايتد لعبور سوانزي في كأس الرابطة
* دورتموند وشالكة ومونشنجلادباخ يبلغون ثمن نهائي كأس ألمانيا
* باير ليفركوزن يصعد بسهولة إلى ثمن نهائي كأس ألمانيا
* مونبلييه إلى ثمن نهائي كأس الرابطة الفرنسية
* شيفيلد الإنجليزي يحتفل بمرور 160 عاما على تأسيسه
* اليويفا يحقق مع الاتحاد الدنماركي بسبب منتخب السيدات
* إيفرتون يعين "ديفيد أنسورث" مدربًا مؤقتًا خلفًا لكومان
* الفيفا يتلقى شكوى عن وجود تلاعب في مباراة كولومبيا وبيرو
* الإصابة تُبعد ريناتو سانشيز عن مواجهة مانشستر يونايتد
* اليويفا يفرض غرامة كبيرة على بشكتاش بسبب حدوث عطل في الإضاءة
* روسيا ترفع ميزانية مونديال 2018
* ريال مدريد يرفض صفقة تبادلية مع سان جيرمان بين بنزيمة وكافاني
* فنزويلا تعلن مواجهة إيران وديا في هولندا
* تأييد شعبي واسع بأمريكا الشمالية لاستضافة مونديال 2026
* صافرة إثيوبية لإدارة ذهاب نهائي دوري أبطال أفريقيا
* ديبورتيفو مورون يواجه ريفر بليت في نصف نهائي كأس الأرجنتين
* بورتو يخطط للتخلي عن كاسياس في الميركاتو الشتوي
* كورتوا: سنقاتل من أجل بقاء كونتي في تشيلسي
* زيدان: مستعد للرحيل المحتوم عن ريال مدريد
* سيميوني: كأس ملك إسبانيا منحتنا الكثير من السعادة
* كومان يصاب بخيبة أمل بعد إقالته من تدريب إيفرتون

‏---

*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*âœ” â–  مفكرة الْيَوْمَ  :

â—„ الدوري السوداني - الأسبوع 28 :

* حي الوادي (-- : --) حي العرب الساعة : 20:00 .. القناة : الملاعب الرياضية

..................................

â—„ كأس العالم تحت 17 سنة - نصف النهائي :

* البرازيل (-- : --) إنجلترا الساعة : 14:30 .. القناة : beIN HD 7

* مالي (-- : --) أسبانيا الساعة : 17:30 .. القناة : beIN HD 7

..................................

â—„ كأس رابطة المحترفين الإنجليزية :

* تشيلسي (-- : --) إيفرتون الساعة : 21:45 .. القناة : beIN HD 1

* توتنهام هوتسبير (-- : --) وست هام يونايتد الساعة : 22:00 .. القناة : beIN HD 2

..................................

â—„ كأس ملك إسبانيا - دور 32 :

* فورمينتيرا (-- : --) أتلتيك بيلباو الساعة : 20:00 .. القناة : beIN HD 3

* بونفيرادينا (-- : --) فياريال الساعة : 21:30 .. القناة : beIN HD

* بلد الوليد (-- : --) ليجانيس الساعة : 21:30 .. القناة : beIN HD

* إلتشي (-- : --) أتلتيكو مدريد الساعة : 22:30 .. القناة : beIN HD 3

* إيبار (-- : --) سيلتا فيغو الساعة : 22:30 .. القناة : beIN HD

..................................

â—„ الدوري الايطالي - الأسبوع 10 :

* أتلانتا (-- : --) هيلاس فيرونا الساعة : 19:30 .. القناة : beIN HD 7

* بولونيا (-- : --) لاتسيو الساعة : 21:45 .. القناة : beIN HD

* فيورنتينا (-- : --) تورينو الساعة : 21:45 .. القناة : beIN HD

* يوفنتوس (-- : --) سبال الساعة : 21:45 .. القناة : beIN HD 4

* روما (-- : --) كروتوني الساعة : 21:45 .. القناة : beIN HD 13

* كييفو فيرونا (-- : --) ميلان الساعة : 21:45 .. القناة : beIN HD 8

* جنوى (-- : --) نابولي الساعة : 21:45 .. القناة : beIN HD 7

..................................

â—„  كأس ألمانيا - الدور الثاني :

* لايبزيج (-- : --) بايرن ميونيخ الساعة : 21:45.. القناة : beIN HD 5

..................................

â—„الدوري السعودي للمحترفين - الأسبوع 8 :

* الفيحاء (-- : --) الاتفاق الساعة : 18:05.. القناة : ام بي سي الرياضية 2

* الاتحاد (-- : --) القادسية الساعة : 19:50 .. القناة : ام بي سي الرياضية 1

..................................................  ..................

âœ” â–  نتائج مباريات الامس  :

â—„ الدوري السوداني - الأسبوع 27 :

* الامل عطبرة (0 : 0) الهلال

..................................

â—„ الدوري الايطالي - الأسبوع 10 :

* انتر ميلان (3 : 2) سامبدوريا

..................................

â—„ كأس رابطة المحترفين الإنجليزية :

* بريستول سيتي (4 : 1) كريستال بالاس
* سوانزي سيتي (0 : 2) مانشستر يونايتد
* آرسنال (2 : 1) نوريتش سيتي
* ليستر سيتي (3 : 1) ليدز يونايتد
* بورنموث (3 : 1) ميدلزبره
* مانشستر سيتي (0 : 0) وولفرهامبتون .. (4-1)

..................................

â—„ كأس ملك إسبانيا - دور 32 :

* قرطاجنة (0 : 3) إشبيلية
* نومانسيا (2 : 1) مالاجا
* ريال سرقسطة (0 : 2) فالنسيا
* خيتافي (0 : 1) ديبورتيفو ألافيس
* ريال مورسيا (0 : 3) برشلونة
* قادش (1 : 2) ريال بيتيس

..................................................  ..................

*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*âœ” â–  عناوين الرياضية بالصحف السياسية :

* الهلال يتعثر بالتعادل أمام فهود الشمال في مباراة الأحداث المثيرة
* الحكم المثير للجدل يطرد عزيز شيبولا قبل نهاية المباراة
* الهلال يشكو الامل في فولة و الأخير يؤكد سلامة موقفه
* بعثة الهلال تعود صباح الْيَوْمَ قادمة من مدينة عطبرة
* الهلال يستأنف تدريباته بالخميس إستعدادا للفرسان
* محسن سيد: لا خيار أمام ودهاشم سنار سوي الفوز في كسلا
* سكرتير الدفاع الدمازين: مؤامرة تسببت في خروجنا .. ولن نرمي المنديل
* الرابطة كوستي عطبرة يحتج على برمجة مباريات الدوري الممتاز
* مريخ الحصاحيصا يرفض مواجهة الهلال في الديربي المدينة

*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*ابراهيم ملاح يعلن تكريمة لثنائي المريخ


  اعلن قطب المريخ المعروف ابراهيم ملاح ونائب مدير الكرة السابق عن اعجابه  بالثنائي محمد عبد الرحمن الغربال والنجم التش مؤكدا انهما يستحقا التكريم  منه شخصيا بحافز مالي محترم بجانب مدرب الفريق محمد موسي ورئيس النادي  السابق الدكتور جمال الوالي وقال ملاح ان الثنائي اجبرني علي اختياره  متمنيا ان يكون في ذلك التحفيز المتواضع دافع له لمزيد من التالق في مشواره  الكروي وقال ان حافز الثنائي المالي سوف يكون وسط احتفائية انيقة مبسطة  ووجه ملاح كل شكره وتقديره للدكتور جمال الوالي علي تدعيمه صفوف الاحمر  الوهاج بمثل هؤلاء اللاعبين واثني ملاح علي مدرب الفريق المهندس محمد موسي  والذي تربطه معه علاقات عمل ابان فترة عملهما سويا في المريخ ووصف ملاح  المدرب محمد موسي بانه فريد في كل شيء




*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*ترتيب الدوري الممتاز حتى الان



*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*المباريات المتبقيه للمريخ  فى الدوري ممتاز : ---

1. الجمعة 27 أكتوبر 2017م
المريخ-- : --أهلي شندي 8 مساء بإستاد المريخ

2. الثلاثاء 31 أكتوبر 2017م
المريخ-- : --تريعة البجا 8 مساء بإستاد المريخ

3. الأحد 5 نوفمبر 2017م
حي الوادي نيالا-- : --المريخ 5 مساء بإستاد نيالا

4. الجمعة 10 نوفمبر 2017م
مريخ نيالا-- : --المريخ 5 مساء بإستاد نيالا

5. الأربعاء 15 نوفمبر 2017م
المريخ-- : --الأمل عطبرة 8 مساء بإستاد المريخ

6. الأحد 19 نوفمبر 2017م
المريخ-- : --الأهلي عطبرة 8 مساء بإستاد المريخ

7. الجمعة 24 نوفمبر 2017م
أهلي الخرطوم-- : --المريخ 8 مساء بإستاد المريخ

8. الخميس 30 نوفمبر 2017م
الهلال-- : --المريخ 8 مساء بإستاد الهلال أو إستاد الخرطوم

المباريات المتبقيه للهلال فى الدوري الممتاز : ---

10/28
اهلي الخرطوم × الهلال
11/5
الهلال × حي العرب
11/9
الهلال × الشرطة القضارف
11/12
الهلال × هلال الابيض
11/15
اهلي مدني × الهلال
11/20
مريخ الفاشر × الهلال
11/25
الهلال × الخرطوم الوطني
11/30
الهلال × المريخ العاصمي‏‏

*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*مجلس المريخ يقرر مضاعفة حافز الفوز على هلال الابيض
-
-

اشاد الامين العام للمريخ طارق المعتصم بالانتصار الذي حققه فريقه
وقال : اللاعبون بذلوا مجهودا كبيرا حتى يعود المريخ منتصرا من ملعب كادوقلي والابيض ونحن في مجلس الادارة سنقف الى جانبهم بقوة وكتفاعل منا قررنا ان يكون الحافز في مباراة الابيض مضاعفا تعبيرا عن الرضا عما يقدمه الفريق واللاعبون في الفترة الحالية وتحديهم لكل الظروف.

مجلس الاداره يرفع حافذ الانتصارات لي 3000 لكل لاعب و ابتداء من حافذ مباراه التبلدي سوف يتم تسليم حافذ الانتصار ..

*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*ﺍﻟﻤﺮﻳﺦ ﻳﻔﻘﺪ ﻣﺪﺍﻓﻌﻪ ﺃﻣﻴﺮ ﻛﻤﺎﻝ ﺃﻣﺎﻡ ﺍﻷﻫﻠﻲ ﺷﻨﺪﻱ
 ﺳﻴﻔﻘﺪ ﻓﺮﻳﻖ ﺍﻟﻜﺮﺓ ﺑﻨﺎﺩﻱ  ﺍﻟﻤﺮﻳﺦ ﺍﻟﻤﺪﺍﻓﻊ ﺃﻣﻴﺮ ﻛﻤﺎﻝ ﻓﻲ ﺍﻟﻤﻮﺍﺟﻬﺔ ﺍﻟﻘﺎﺩﻣﺔ ﺃﻣﺎﻡ ﻓﺮﻳﻖ ﺍﻷﻫﻠﻲ ﺷﻨﺪﻱ ﺑﺴﺒﺐ  ﺍﻹﺻﺎﺑﺔ ﻭﺳﻴﻌﻤﻞ ﺍﻟﺠﻬﺎﺯ ﺍﻟﻔﻨﻲ ﺑﻘﻴﺎﺩﺓ ﺍﻟﻤﻬﻨﺪﺱ ﻋﻠﻲ ﺗﺠﻬﻴﺰ ﺑﺪﻳﻞ ﺍﻟﻼﻋﺐ ﻓﻲ ﺗﻠﻚ  ﺍﻟﻤﻮﺍﺟﻬﻪ . 

*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*ﺍﻷﺣﻤﺮ ﻳﺆﺩﻱ ﺗﺪﺭﻳﺒﻪ ﺍﻷﺳﺎﺳﻲ ﺻﺒﺎﺡ ﺍﻟﻴﻮﻡ
 ﺳﻴﺆﺩﻱ ﻓﺮﻳﻖ ﺍﻟﻜﺮﺓ ﺑﻨﺎﺩﻱ ﺍﻟﻤﺮﻳﺦ  ﻣﺮﺍﻧﻪ ﺍﻷﺳﺎﺳﻲ ﺻﺒﺎﺡ ﺍﻟﻴﻮﻡ ﺍﺳﺘﻌﺪﺍﺩﺍ ﻟﻤﺒﺎﺭﺍﺗﻪ ﺃﻣﺎﻡ ﺍﻷﻫﻠﻲ ﺷﻨﺪﻱ ﻭﺳﻴﻨﺘﻈﻢ  ﺍﻟﻼﻋﺒﻮﻥ ﻓﻲ ﻣﻌﺴﻜﺮ ﻣﻘﻔﻮﻝ ﻋﻘﺐ ﺍﻟﻤﺮﺍﻥ ﻣﺒﺎﺷﺮﺓ ﺑﻔﻨﺪﻕ ﻛﻨﻮﻥ ﺑﺎﻟﺨﺮﻃﻮﻡ، ﻭﺳﻴﺨﺘﺘﻢ  ﺍﻟﻔﺮﻳﻖ ﺗﺤﻀﻴﺮﺍﺗﻪ ﺑﻤﺮﺍﻥ ﺧﻔﻴﻒ ﻣﺴﺎﺀ ﻏﺪ ﺍﻟﺨﻤﻴﺲ ﻭﺩﺭﺝ ﺍﻟﺠﻬﺎﺯ ﺍﻟﻔﻨﻲ ﻋﻠﻰ ﺇﺟﺮﺍﺀ  ﺍﻟﺘﺪﺭﻳﺒﺎﺕ ﻓﻲ ﺍﻟﻔﺘﺮﺓ ﺍﻟﻤﺎﺿﻴﺔ .
 ﻫﻨﺪﺳﺔ ﻳﺠﻬﺰ ﻛﻞ ﺍﻟﻼﻋﺒﻴﻦ
 ﻭﺿﻊ ﻣﺪﺭﺏ  ﺍﻟﻤﺮﻳﺦ ﻣﺤﻤﺪ ﻣﻮﺳﻰ ﺑﺮﻧﺎﻣﺠﺎ ﺧﺎﺻﺎ ﻟﺘﺠﻬﻴﺰ ﻛﻞ ﺍﻟﻼﻋﺒﻴﻦ ﻟﻠﻤﺒﺎﺭﻳﺎﺕ ﺍﻟﻤﻘﺒﻠﺔ ﺗﺤﺴﺒﺎ  ﻹﺷﺮﺍﻙ ﺑﻌﺾ ﺍﻟﻌﺎﺋﺪﻳﻦ ﻭﺫﻟﻚ ﺗﻔﺎﺩﻳﺎ ﻹﺭﻫﺎﻕ ﺍﻟﻤﺠﻤﻮﻋﺔ ﺍﻷﺳﺎﺳﻴﺔ ﺍﻟﺘﻲ ﻇﻠﺖ ﺗﺸﺎﺭﻙ  ﺑﺎﺳﺘﻤﺮﺍﺭ، ﻭﻳﻨﺘﻈﺮ ﺃﻥ ﻳﻤﻨﺢ ﺍﻟﺠﻬﺎﺯ ﺍﻟﻔﻨﻲ  ﺍﻟﻔﺮﺻﺔ ﻟﺒﻌﺾ ﺍﻟﻼﻋﺒﻴﻦ ﻓﻲ ﺍﻟﻤﺒﺎﺭﺍﺓ ﺍﻟﻤﻘﺒﻠﺔ ﺃﻣﺎﻡ ﺍﻷﻫﻠﻲ ﺷﻨﺪﻱ ﻣﺜﻞ ﺣﺎﺭﺱ ﺍﻟﻤﺮﻣﻰ  ﺟﻤﺎﻝ ﺳﺎﻟﻢ، ﻭﺧﺎﻟﺪ ﺍﻟﻨﻌﺴﺎﻥ ﺍﻟﺬﻱ ﻏﺎﺏ ﻓﺘﺮﺓ ﻃﻮﻳﻠﺔ ﻓﻴﻤﺎ ﺳﻴﺮﺗﺎﺡ ﻣﻨﺠﺪ ﺍﻟﻨﻴﻞ ﺍﻟﺬﻱ  ﺷﺎﺭﻙ ﺃﺳﺎﺳﻴﺎ ﻓﻲ ﻛﻞ ﺍﻟﻤﺒﺎﺭﻳﺎﺕ ﺍﻟﻤﺎﺿﻴﺔ، ﺗﺸﻜﻴﻠﺔ ﺍﻟﻤﺮﻳﺦ ﻋﺮﻓﺖ ﺍﻟﻜﺜﻴﺮ ﻣﻦ  ﺍﻟﺘﻐﻴﻴﺮﺍﺕ ﻣﻨﺬ ﺑﺪﺍﻳﺔ ﺍﻟﻤﻮﺳﻢ ﺑﺴﺒﺐ ﺍﻟﻐﻴﺎﺑﺎﺕ ﻟﻺﺻﺎﺑﺔ ﺃﻭ ﺍﻹﻳﻘﺎﻑ ﻏﻴﺮ ﺃﻥ ﺍﻟﻔﺮﻳﻖ  ﻟﻢ ﻳﺘﺄﺛﺮ ﻛﺜﻴﺮﺍ ﻟﻮﻓﺮﺓ ﺍﻟﺨﻴﺎﺭﺍﺕ .

*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*ادارة الاحمر تغلق الاستاد وتؤكد حل الاشكاليات

اصدر مجلس المريخ قرارا باغلاق الاستاد لمدة خمسة ايام على التوالي وحسب سكرتير النادي طارق المعتصم بان الاغلاق تم منذ مغادرة الاحمر لمدينة الابيض مبينا ان الاستاد ظل مغلقا طيلة الفترة الماضية لاعمال الصيانة.
واضاف المعتصم ان ارضية الملعب عانت خلال الايام الماضية من اشكالات واضحة لا سيما جراء الضغط الذي مورس عليها بيد ان عاد واشار الى ان هنالك العديد من الاصلاحات والمراجعات تمت حتى يظهر الاستاد بصورة مميزة وقال ان العمل لن يتوقف وسنستمر حتى تعود القلعة الحمراء اجمل من ما كانت.

*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*لاعبي  المريخ وهلال الابيض ارتدوا شعار حملة ولاية شمال كردفان خالية من  الملاريا 2020م قبل المباراة المريخ وهلال الأبيض مساء الإثنين 23 أكتوبر  بملعب شيكان بالأبيض



*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*نفي اي علاقة له بالفيس بوك .. دكتور معتصم جعفر يطلق تصريحات بخصوص نيابة المال العام وميزانية 2015م 

 شبكة أوتار الأصيل
  نفى الدكتور معتصم جعفر سر الختم رئيس الإتحاد السوداني لكرة القدم  والمرشح لرئاسة الإتحاد في الإنتخابات المقبلة عن مجموعة التطوير الأخبار  التي تناقلتها صحيفتي المجهر السياسي والجوهرة الرياضية اليوم الثلاثاء عبر  منشيتاتها الرئيسية عن صدور أمر قبض ضده من المحكمة.
  واكد رئيس الإتحاد السوداني لكرة القدم أن هذه الأخبار لا أساس لها من  الصحة والغرض منها التشويش عليهم قبل خوض غمار الجمعية العمومية للإتحاد  السوداني التي ستنعقد بعد أيام قليلة لإنتخاب مجلس إدارة جديد مشيراً إلى  أنهم في مجموعة التطوير يعرفون جيداً الغرض من مثل هذه الأخبار المفبركة  والتي تسعى لتشويه السمعة وهدم الإستقرار الرياضي الذي شهده اتحاد الكرة  خلال الفترة الأخيرة.
 وقال سنتخذ كافة الإجراءات القانونية ضد  الصحيفتين اللتين قامتا بنشر الخبر وانهم لن يتهاونوا في الحفاظ علي حقوق  الإتحاد وحقوقهم الشخصية لان الامر أصبح إستهدافا القصد منه معروف ومعلوم.
  وأبدى الدكتور معتصم ثقته الكبيرة في الفوز برئاسة الإتحاد السوداني خلال  الجمعية العمومية المقبلة نافيا ً في ذات الوقت أن تكون لديه أية صفحة على  (فيسبوك) كما هو متناقل في بعض وسائل الإعلام مؤخراً بالنقل من هذه الصفحة  عن شخصه مبيناً أنه تقدم بشكوى رسمية ضد الشخص الذي انتحل اسمه وأنشأ هذه  الصفحة في نيابة التحقيقات الجنائية وشرطة التحقيقات الجنائية وأنهم يعملون  علي الوصول إليه وكشف رئيس الإتحاد بأن النيابة التي يتحدثون بإسمها  اخطرتهم رسميا بعدم تسليم أية مستندات مالية تخص ميزانية العام 2015م لمكتب  المراجع القومي او المراجع الذي يراجع حسابات الإتحاد (مكتب جابر وشركاءه)  وابان بان الآخير يسعي وبشدة خلف النيابة مما يثير كثير من علامات  الإستفهام خاصة وأنه مكلف من قبل المراجع القومي وينتهي تكليفه بالعودة  للجهة التي كلفته وقطعا ليست هي النيابة مما يؤكد صحة عدم إطمئنانا لمكتب  جابر فالنظام الأساسي لإتحاد الكرة صار ملزما بإختيار مكتب مراجعة مستقل  توافق عليه الجمعية العمومية وفق موجهات الفيفا وقانون هيئات الشباب  والرياضة لسنة 2016م فمثل هذه الإجراءات القصد منها تعطيل أعمال الجمعية  العمومية وهو يقود لما حدث مؤخرا من تجميد وتعليق لعضوية السودان.
  وحذر ونبه الدكتور معتصم جعفر إلي قيام عمومية الإتحاد في موعدها وسيكون  الفيصل فيها ممارسة ديموقراطية حقيقية تختار من تختار بقناعاتها وهو حق  مكفول لها مؤكدا بانهم الأحرص علي قيام الجمعية ليعرف الجميع مكانتهم وسط  الإتحادات واندية الممتاز والكيانات الوسيطة وقال لن نكون سببا في عدم قيام  الجمعية وسنعمل بجد حتي تؤدي دورها وتختار من تريد لقيادة الكرة السودانية  في المرحلة المقبلة.
 وتحدث د. معتصم عن مجريات مسابقة الدوري  الممتاز وقال إنها تسير بصورة طيبة الي هذه اللحظة ، مشيراً إلى أنهم  حريصون على إكمال البرنامج الكامل للبطولة في وقتها المحدد بجانب منح  الفرصة الكاملة للمنتخب الوطني لتنفيذ برنامجه الإعدادي بالشكل الأمثل قبل  مشاركته المرتقبة في نهائيات منافسة الأمم الإفريقية للمحليين التي ستقام  بالمغرب في العام 2018م.




*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*مجلس المريخ يحتج للمفوضية على تاخر حسم الطعون

 سجل السيد طارق المعتصم الامين العام لنادي المريخ زيارة لمفوضية هيئات الشباب والرياضة نهار امس .
 وحسب المعلومات فان السكرتير تم تكليفه في قبل مجلس الادارة بتسليم المفوض  الولائي مذكرة بضرورة حسم الطعون المقدمة ضد المرشح لرئاسة النادي ادم  سوداكال ولا سيما ان تاخر الحسم يؤثر على سير اعمال مجلس المريخ التي ينوي  القيام بها خلال المرحلة المقبلة خاصة التسجيلات وملف الاستثمار.




*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*
محمد موسى: أشكر اللاعبين على الأداء البطولي والنصر المستحق

الأبيض/ وليد الطاهر

تقدم الكابتن محمد موسى مدرب المريخ بجزيل الشكر لنجوم الفرقة الحمراء على الروح العالية والأداء البطولي في مباراة الأمس امام هلال التبلدي، ذاكراً ان المريخ ما كان له ان يقدم هذه المباراة الجميلة وان يحسم الأمور لمصلحته لولا الإصرار الكبير من جانب نجوم الفرقة الحمراء على المضي قدماً في سكة الانتصارات، وافاد محمد موسى ان الهدف المبكر الذي سجله فريقه بواسطة محمد عبد الرحمن ثبت أقدام اللاعبين أكثر ومهد طريقهم لتحقيق النصر ولتقديم واحدة من اجمل المباريات التي خاضها الأحمر هذا الموسم، ورأى محمد موسى أن هذه المهمة بالتحديد كانت الأصعب بالنسبة له مع المريخ، مشيراً الى أنه لعب في مواجهة منافس جيد يضم مجموعة طيبة من اصحاب الخبرات النوعية، ويقف خلفه جهاز فني مقتدر، وقبل كل ذلك تسانده قاعدة جماهيرية غفيرة، ومن هنا كانت المهمة صعبة للغاية، ولولا جسارة نجوم الفرقة الحمراء الذين تحملوا الكثير في هذه المباراة من اللكم والضرب لما تمكنوا من انجاز هذه المهمة الصعبة، وتعهد محمد موسى بأن يمضى الاحمر قدماً في سكة الانتصارات وان يقدم أفضل ما لديه في المباريات المتبقية له في مسابقة الدوري الممتاز حتى يتمكن المريخ من حصد نقاط جميع المباريات المتبقية والمنافسة بقوة على لقب بطولة الدوري الممتاز.

\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\

*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*خالد احمد المصطفى: اللاعبون نفذوا الخطة المحكمة من الجهاز الفني بصورة ممتازة

عبر الكابتن خالد احمد المصطفى عضو مجلس ادارة نادي المريخ والمسؤول بالقطاع الرياضي عن بالغ سعادته للأداء المميزو والانتصار المهم الذي تحقق على هلال التبلدي، مشيراً الى أن هذا الانتصار اكد ان شهية المريخ مفتوحة لحصد النقاط والمضي قدماً في مطاردة الهلال حتى استعادة الصدارة والتمسك بها حتى التتويج باللقب، وقال خالد احمد المصطفى انه كان واثقا من ان المريخ سيخرج منتصراً اذا ما طبق اللاعبون الخطة التي وضعها الجهاز الفني لهذه المباراة، واضاف: اعتقد ان التنفيذ الجيد من قبل اللاعبين للخطة الممتازة التي وضعها الكابتن محمد موسى السبب الرئيسي في العرض الجميل والانتصار الذي تحقق، وتمنى الكابتن خالد ان تكون هذه الروح حاضرة في جميع مباريات المريخ، حتى يمضي الأحمر قدماً في سكة الانتصارات.

*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*الكابتن جمال أبوعنجة: روح الشباب.. وجود مدرب في سن قريبة من اللاعبين.. كلمة السر في الانتفاضة الحمراء
المجلس الجديد أفلح في منح الدافع للاعبين للتألق والإجادة

أشاد الكابتن جمال أبوعنجة نجم المريخ السابق ومدرب مريخ بورتسودان بالمستوى الرفيع الذي قدمه الأحمر في مباراة الأمس أمام هلال التبلدي، ذاكراً ان المريخ تفوق على نفسه ولعب مباراة للذكرى، وأعاد ايام الفرقة الحمراء الخوالي بعرض جميل وممتع، لافتاً الى أن الفرحة بالأداء الجميل والعرض المدهش كانت أكبر بكثير من الفرحة بالانتصار الذي تحقق، واستعرض جمال أبوعنجة الأسباب التي جعلت المريخ يحول نتائجه السيئة في مواجهة هلال التبلدي الى انتصارين على التوالي مع عروض مدهشة، مبيناً أن هلال الأبيض كان في السابق يستفيد من ارتفاع متوسط أعمار اللاعبين وسط نجوم الفرقة الحمراء، الأمر الذي صنع فوارق كبيرة لمصلحة هلال التبلدي وجعل المريخ يتوه في مواجهة فريق يعتمد على اقدام شابة مدعومة بأصحاب الخبرة، مبيناً أن التجديد التام الذي حدث في الفرقة الحمراء بالتعاقد مع لاعبين صغار في السن وكبار في الموهبة، مع امتلاك الكابتن محمد موسى مدرب المريخ للجرأة المطلوبة والشجاعة اللازمة للرهان على الشباب دون الخوف من محاسبته على استبعاد الكبار الذين كانوا وحتى وقت قريب يحكمون سيطرتهم المطلقة على تشكيلة الفريق، وابان كيغان أن روح الشباب جعلت المريخ يقاتل على مدار الشوطين، ولا يستسلم لأي ظروف، بدليل أنه استطاع أن يقهر هلال كادوقلي في عقر داره برغم أنه لعب بعشرة لاعبين منذ بداية الشوط الثاني، وتوقع جمال أبو عنجة أن يصل المريخ الى قمة مستواه في مقبل المباريات، مشيراً الى أن اللعب المتواصل لهذه المجموعة الشابة التي بدأت انطلاقتها القوية منذ مشاركة المريخ في البطولة العربية، جعلها تصل وفي اسرع وقت ممكن الى درجة عالية من الانسجام والتفاهم، وبالتالي اصبح المريخ اكثر تميزاً بوجود لاعبين في سن صغيرة ومتقاربة، وفي الوقت ذاته يقف على تدريبهم مدرب شاب وفي سن قريبة من اللاعبين وبالتالي يستطيع ان يتواصل معهم بطريقة أفضل، وان يقف على الخط على مدار الشوطين بروح الشباب، ليتولى التوجيه والتصحيح طوال زمن المباراة.

دعم مقدر للمهندس

شكر الكابتن جمال ابوعنجة جماهير المريخ التي ودعت عقدة المدرب الأجنبي سريعاً ولم تضع الأشواك في طريق بديل غارزيتو، بل رحبت بالكابتن محمد موسى ابن المريخ الوفي الذي تصدى للمهمة في ظل ظروف بالغة التعقيد، واستطاع بجرأة واضحة أن يفجر ثورة الشباب بالمريخ، وان يراهن على مجموعة متميزة لم تخذله مطلقاً، وجعلت المريخ يؤدي بمستوى عالٍ وبتكتيك افضل من الذي كان يسود فترة المدربين الأجانب، لافتاً الى أن كل ألوان الطيف المريخي وقفت خلف المهندس، وحرص قدامى اللاعبين على حضور العديد من التدريبات للتأكيد على دعمهم لمحمد موسى ومساعدته على انجاز المهمة الصعبة التي تصدى لها.

اشادة بالمجلس الجديد

قال جمال ابوعنجة انه وبنفس القدر الذي يشكر به المجلس السابق الذي ترجل مؤخراً لأنه استطاع ان يزين جيد المريخ بالدرر والنجوم الشابة التي كانت كلمة السر في الأداء المميز والانتصارات المتواصلة، فإنه ايضا يشكر المجلس الجديد لأنه عرف كيف يمنح الدافع لهذه المجموعة الشابة بعد ان وعد اللاعبين بحافز معتبر حال تحقيق الفوز على هلال كادوقلي في عقر داره، وعندما انجز اللاعبون المهمة الصعبة على اكمل وجه، أوفى المجلس بوعده وكسب ثقة اللاعبين، وسلمهم حافزاً معتبراً، وبعد ذلك انتقل المريخ الى تحدٍ جديد في الأبيض، فمنح المجلس اللاعبين الدافع مجدداً بحافز معتبر في حالة الفوز على هلال التبلدي، وهذا في حد ذاته يعتبر نجاح بالنسبة للمجلس الجديد الذي عرف كيف يمنح الدافع لهذه المجموعة الشابة حتى تمضي قدماً في سكة الانتصارات.

الانسجام والتفاهم التحدي الأكبر

قال جمال أبوعنجة ان الوصول بفرقة شابة الى مرحلة الانسجام والتفاهم بالنسبة لمدرب تولى المهمة في منتصف الموسم ليس بالأمر السهل، مشيراً الى أن الانسجام العالي الذي يؤدي به لاعبو المريخ يحسب للكابتن محمد موسى، الذي انتقى مجموعة متميزة من اللاعبين الصغار في السن ومنحهم ثقة كبيرة للمشاركة المستمرة، حتى أصبح التفاهم بين هذه المواهب الشابة في أعلى مستوياته، وما الجملة التي صنع منها التكت فرصة الهدف الثاني للتش إلا دليل على وصول الفرقة الحمراء الى أعلى درجة ممكنة من الانسجام والتفاهم، وامتدح جمال أبوعنجة الدور الكبير الذي لعبته جماهير المريخ في تثبيت أقدام هذه المواهب الشابة، ودعم الجهاز الفني الشاب بقيادة الكابتن محمد موسى، متمنياً أن تتواصل انتصارات الفرقة الحمراء في جميع المباريات المتبقية للفريق في مسابقة الدوري الممتاز حتى يؤكد المريخ افضليته على كل الفرق الموجودة في المنافسة بالحصول على بطولة الدوري الممتاز بمشيئة الله.

\\\\\\\\\\\\\\

*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*نيالا آخر رحلات المريخ الولائية

 بعد فراغه من مباراته اول  أمس أمام هلال الأبيض سيؤدي المريخ مباراتين  بملعبه في أم درمان أمام الأهلي شندي وتريعة البجا جبل أولياء في الجولتين  العاشرة والحادية عشرة، لتغادر بعدها بعثة الفريق إلى نيالا لمواجهة  ممثليها المريخ وحي الوادي تواليا في آخر جولات الفريق الولائية، وسيؤدي  الفريق بعدها بقية مبارياته داخل ولاية الخرطوم على ملعبه وعلى ملعب  الخرطوم وملعب الهلال في الجولة الأخيرة وأدى المريخ خلال القسمين الأول  والثاني 11 مباراة في الولايات وتبقت له مدينة نيالا فقط .

*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*مجلس المريخ يؤجل اجتماعه للسبت

اجل مجلس المريخ اجتماعه الى يوم السبت بسبب تاخر وصول البعثة من الابيض وتواجد نائب رئيس النادي رئيسا للبعثة وايضا بسبب تواجد امين الخزينة الصادق مادبو في القاهرة .
وسيناقش الاجتماع يوم السبت تكوين لجنة التسجيلات وتسمية متبقي القطاع الرياضي للنادي اضافة الى ملف الديون ومناقشة الوضع الخاص برئيس النادي. 

*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*ﺍﻟﻤﺮﻳﺦ ﻳﺴﺘﻌﻴﺪ ﺟﻬﻮﺩ لاعبيه أمير و الصاوى والنعسان 

 ﻳﺴﺘﺄﻧﻒ ﻓﺮﻳﻖ  ﺍﻟﻜﺮﺓ ﺑﻨﺎﺩﻱ ﺍﻟﻤﺮﻳﺦ اليوم ﺗﺤﻀﻴﺮﺍﺗﻪ ﻟﻤﺒﺎﺭﺍﺗﻪ ﺃﻣﺎﻡ ﺍﻷﻫﻠﻲ ﺷﻨﺪﻱ ﺍﻟﺠﻤﻌﺔ ﺍﻟﻤﻘﺒﻞ  ﻟﺤﺴﺎﺏ ﺍﻟﺠﻮﻟﺔ ﺍﻟﻌﺎﺷﺮﺓ ﻣﻦ ﻣﺴﺎﺑﻘﺔ ﺍﻟﺪﻭﺭﻱ ﺍﻟﻤﻤﺘﺎﺯ، 
 وقد وصلت  ﺑﻌﺜﺔ  ﺍﻟﻔﺮﻳﻖ ﻣﺴﺎﺀ ﺍلامس ﻗﺎﺩﻣﺔ ﻣﻦ ﻣﺪﻳﻨﺔ ﺍﻷﺑﻴﺾ ﺑﻌﺪ ﺃﻥ ﺃﺩﻯ ﺍﻟﻔﺮﻳﻖ ﻣﺒﺎﺭﺍﺗﻪ ﺃﻣﺎﻡ  ﻫﻼﻝ ﺍﻟﺘﺒﻠﺪﻱ الإثنين  ﻟﺤﺴﺎﺏ ﺍﻟﺠﻮﻟﺔ ﺍﻟﺘﺎﺳﻌﺔ ﻣﻦ ﺍﻟﻤﺴﺎﺑﻘﺔ، 
  استعاد ﺍﻟﻤﺮﻳﺦ ﺟﻬﻮﺩ ﻗﺎﺋﺪﻩ ﺃﻣﻴﺮ ﻛﻤﺎﻝ ﺍﻟﺬﻱ ﻛﺎﻥ ﻗﺪ ﻏﺎﺏ ﻋﻦ ﺍﻟﻤﺒﺎﺭﺍﺓ الإثنين   ﺃﻣﺎﻡ ﺃﺯﺭﻕ ﻛﺮﺩﻓﺎﻥ ﺑﺴﺒﺐ ﺍﻹﻳﻘﺎﻑ ﺑﻌﺪ ﺃﻥ ﺃﻗﺼﻰ ﺍﻟﻼﻋﺐ ﺑﺎﻟﺒﻄﺎﻗﺔ ﺍﻟﺤﻤﺮﺍﺀ ﻓﻲ  ﻣﺒﺎﺭﺍﺓ ﺍﻟﺠﻮﻟﺔ ﺍﻟﺘﺎﺳﻌﺔ ﺃﻣﺎﻡ ﺃﺳﻮﺩ ﺍﻟﺠﺒﺎﻝ، 
 ﻛﻤﺎ ﺳﻴﻌﻮﺩ ﺍﻟﺴﻤﺎﻧﻲ ﺍﻟﺼﺎﻭﻱ ﺍﻟﺬﻱ ﻏﺎﺏ ﺑﺴﺒﺐ ﺍﻹﺻﺎﺑﺔ ﻭﻟﻢ ﻳﺸﺎﺭﻙ ﻓﻲ ﻣﺒﺎﺭﺍﺗﻲ ﺍﻟﺠﻮﻟﺔ ﺍﻟﺘﺎﺳﻌﺔ ﻭﺍﻟﻌﺎﺷﺮﺓ،
   ﻭﺳﻴﺴﺘﻌﻴﺪ ﺍﻟﻤﺮﻳﺦ ﻧﺠﻤﻪ ﺍﻟﺸﺎﺏ ﺧﺎﻟﺪ ﺍﻟﻨﻌﺴﺎﻥ ﺍﻟﺬﻱ ﻛﺎﻥ ﻗﺪ ﻏﺎﺏ ﻓﺘﺮﺓ ﻃﻮﻳﻠﺔ  ﺑﺴﺒﺐ ﻛﺴﺮ ﻓﻲ ﺍﻟﻴﺪ، ﻭﺧﻀﻊ ﺍﻟﻼﻋﺐ ﻟﺒﺮﻧﺎﻣﺞ ﺗﺄﻫﻴﻠﻲ ﺧﺎﺹ ﻗﺒﻞ ﺃﻥ ﻳﺸﺎﺭﻙ ﻓﻲ  ﺍﻟﺘﺪﺭﻳﺒﺎﺕ ﺍﻷﺧﻴﺮﺓ، ﻏﻴﺮ ﺃﻥ ﺍﻟﺠﻬﺎﺯ ﺍﻟﻔﻨﻲ ﻓﻀﻞ ﺇﺑﻌﺎﺩﻩ ﻋﻦ ﺍﻟﻤﺒﺎﺭﻳﺎﺕ ﺍﻟﻤﺎﺿﻴﺔ  ﺣﺘﻰ ﻳﺴﺘﻌﻴﺪ ﺟﻬﻮﺯﻳﺘﻪ ﺍﻟﺒﺪﻧﻴﺔ ﻭﺍﻟﻔﻨﻴﺔ ﺑﺎﻟﻜﺎﻣﻞ،
  ﻭﺗﻤﺜﻞ ﻋﻮﺩﺓ ﺍﻟﺜﻼﺛﻲ ﺇﺿﺎﻓﺔ ﺣﻘﻴﻘﻴﺔ ﻟﻠﻔﺮﻳﻖ ﻗﺒﻞ ﻣﺒﺎﺭﺍﺗﻪ ﺍﻟﺼﻌﺒﺔ ﺃﻣﺎﻡ ﺍﻷﻫﻠﻲ ﺷﻨﺪﻱ ﻣﺴﺎﺀ ﺍﻟﺠﻤﻌﺔ ﺑﺎﻟﻘﻠﻌﺔ ﺍﻟﺤﻤﺮﺍﺀ .




*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*ﻫﻨﺪﺳﺔ ﻳﺠﻬﺰ ﻛﻞ ﺍﻟﻼﻋﺒﻴﻦ

  ﻭﺿﻊ ﻣﺪﺭﺏ ﺍﻟﻤﺮﻳﺦ ﻣﺤﻤﺪ ﻣﻮﺳﻰ ﺑﺮﻧﺎﻣﺠﺎ ﺧﺎﺻﺎ ﻟﺘﺠﻬﻴﺰ ﻛﻞ ﺍﻟﻼﻋﺒﻴﻦ ﻟﻠﻤﺒﺎﺭﻳﺎﺕ  ﺍﻟﻤﻘﺒﻠﺔ ﺗﺤﺴﺒﺎ ﻹﺷﺮﺍﻙ ﺑﻌﺾ ﺍﻟﻌﺎﺋﺪﻳﻦ ﻭﺫﻟﻚ ﺗﻔﺎﺩﻳﺎ ﻹﺭﻫﺎﻕ ﺍﻟﻤﺠﻤﻮﻋﺔ ﺍﻷﺳﺎﺳﻴﺔ ﺍﻟﺘﻲ  ﻇﻠﺖ ﺗﺸﺎﺭﻙ ﺑﺎﺳﺘﻤﺮﺍﺭ، ﻭﻳﻨﺘﻈﺮ ﺃﻥ ﻳﻤﻨﺢ ﺍﻟﺠﻬﺎﺯ ﺍﻟﻔﻨﻲ ﺍﻟﻔﺮﺻﺔ ﻟﺒﻌﺾ ﺍﻟﻼﻋﺒﻴﻦ ﻓﻲ  ﺍﻟﻤﺒﺎﺭﺍﺓ ﺍﻟﻤﻘﺒﻠﺔ ﺃﻣﺎﻡ ﺍﻷﻫﻠﻲ ﺷﻨﺪﻱ ﻣﺜﻞ ﺣﺎﺭﺱ ﺍﻟﻤﺮﻣﻰ ﺟﻤﺎﻝ ﺳﺎﻟﻢ، ﻭﺧﺎﻟﺪ  ﺍﻟﻨﻌﺴﺎﻥ ﺍﻟﺬﻱ ﻏﺎﺏ ﻓﺘﺮﺓ ﻃﻮﻳﻠﺔ ﻓﻴﻤﺎ ﺳﻴﺮﺗﺎﺡ ﻣﻨﺠﺪ ﺍﻟﻨﻴﻞ ﺍﻟﺬﻱ ﺷﺎﺭﻙ ﺃﺳﺎﺳﻴﺎ ﻓﻲ  ﻛﻞ ﺍﻟﻤﺒﺎﺭﻳﺎﺕ ﺍﻟﻤﺎﺿﻴﺔ، ﺗﺸﻜﻴﻠﺔ ﺍﻟﻤﺮﻳﺦ ﻋﺮﻓﺖ ﺍﻟﻜﺜﻴﺮ ﻣﻦ ﺍﻟﺘﻐﻴﻴﺮﺍﺕ ﻣﻨﺬ ﺑﺪﺍﻳﺔ  ﺍﻟﻤﻮﺳﻢ ﺑﺴﺒﺐ ﺍﻟﻐﻴﺎﺑﺎﺕ ﻟﻺﺻﺎﺑﺔ ﺃﻭ ﺍﻹﻳﻘﺎﻑ ﻏﻴﺮ ﺃﻥ ﺍﻟﻔﺮﻳﻖ ﻟﻢ ﻳﺘﺄﺛﺮ ﻛﺜﻴﺮﺍ ﻟﻮﻓﺮﺓ  ﺍﻟﺨﻴﺎﺭﺍﺕ




*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*المريخ يؤدي مرانه الأساسي للنمور.. والمهندس يتلقي المزيد من الدعم المعنوي

الخرطوم – حافظ محمد أحمد
لن يهدر المريخ الكثير من الوقت وبعض فترة الراحة القصيرة التي منحها الجهاز الفني للاعبين أمس عقب عودة بعثة الفريق من مدينة الأبيض سيؤدي الفريق مباشرة مرانه صباح الأساسي لمباراته أمام الأهلي شندي التي ستقام بعد غد بالقلعة الحمراء لحساب الجولة العاشرة من مسابقة الدوري الممتاز وسينتظم اللاعبون في معسكر مغلق، وسيختتم الفريق تحضيراته للمباراة بمران خفيف صباح غد.
وعاد المريخ بفوز مهم على حساب هلال الأبيض في قمة مواجهات الأسبوع على ملعب شيكان بثنائية الغربال والتش، واحتفظ الأحمر بالمركز الثاني مواصلا انتصارات ومتجاوزا عقبات صعبة وشائكة في الفترة الماضية، وعاد بالنقاط الست من مدينتي كادوقلي والأبيض معززا حظوظه في سباق الظفر باللقب، وأظهر المريخ قوة كبيرة وتفوق على الحكام وقهرهم قبل أن يحقق الفوز على ممثلي المدينتين.
المريخ يواجه أندية الصدارة بشكل متتال
بعد أن واجه الخرطوم الوطني سادس الترتيب ومن بعده هلال كادوقلي في الترتيب السابع وهلال الأبيض رابع الترتيب أمس الأول سيكون المريخ على موعد مع مواجهة متجددة مع أندية الصدارة في الدوري الممتاز بإستثناء الهلال أم درمان والأهلي الخرطومي إذ سيواجه الأهلي شندي خامس الترتيب بعد غد في مباراة لن تكون في المتناول أيضا، وأصبح المريخ على بعد مباراتين فقط لينهي جولاته الولائية وتبقت له فقط مباراتان خارج قواعده أمام حي الوادي والمريخ بمدينة نيالا، وهما المباراتان اللتان سيؤديهما الفريق عقب فراغه من مواجهتي الأهلي شندي بعد غد وتريعة البجا في الجولة الثانية عشرة من المسابقة، ليؤدي المريخ بعد ذلك بقية مبارياته في المنافسة في ولاية الخرطوم على ملعبه بأم درمان وملعب الهلال في الجولة الأخيرة.
شباك المريخ تهتز بهدف وحيد بعد أكثر 4 مباريات
احتفظ المريخ بأفضليته على مستوى خط الدفاع واستقبلت شباكه 12 هدفا فط في 26 مباراة وكانت شباك الفريق قد خرجت نظيفة في آخر 4 مباريات أمام الخرطوم الوطني، المريخ والرابطة كوستي وهلال كادوقلي قبل أن تستقبل شباك منجد النيل هدفا متأخرا في الزمن بدل المهدر وخلال مشوار الفريق في المسابقة لم تهتز شباك المريخ سوى في 9 مباريات وخرجت شباكه نظيفة في 17 مباراة في، وساهم المستوى المتميز الذي يقدمه صلاح نمر وباسكال بجانب تألق منجد النيل مؤخرا في الأفضلية المطلقة لدفاع المريخ الذي سيكون على موعد من الفوز بجائزة أفضل خط دفاع، وعلى الجانب الآخر بدأ خط هجوم المريخ يسترد الكثير من توزانه في جدول الترتيب إذ يأتي في المركز الثالث وفي الجولة المقبلة أو التي تليها يمكن لخط هجوم المريخ أن ينتزع المركز الثاني في انتظار إكمال بقية مبارياته ليظفر بالمركز الأول قياسا بالمردود الرائع الذي يقدمه ثنائي المقدمة الهجومية العقرب والغربال وجودة أداء صناع اللعب على مستوى الوسط والأطراف في وجود الموهوب التش والسماني الصاوي وأحمد آدم على الطرف الأيسر.

المريخ يذيب فارق المواجهات المباشرة مع هلال الأبيض
نجح المريخ في تحقيق الفوز ذهابا وإيابا على هلال التبلدي بالقلعة الحمراء وعلى ملعب شيكان هذا الموسم، ليتساوى معه في المواجهات المباشرة بعد أن حقق الفريق الفوز في ثلاث مواجهات من أصل ست جمعت الفريقين منذ تأهل هلال الأبيض للممتاز، وتساوي الفريقان أيضا في عدد مرات الفوز كل على ملعبه وحقق المريخ الفوز على ملعب الأبيض مرتين وحقق أصحاب الأرض الفوز على ملعبهم في مباراة واحدة ومباراتين بالقلعة الحمراء، ولا تشهد مباريات المريخ وهلال الأبيض تعادلا وتنتهي بفوز أحدهما في المباريات الست المريخ تفوق بشكل كبير في آخر مباراتين وفوت فرصة تحقيق الفوز بعدد وافر من الأهداف، وعاني الأحمر بشدة من التحكيم على الرغم من تحقيقه الفوز في المباراتين.

تغييرات جديدة على تشكيلة المريخ
ستشهد تشكيلة المريخ في مباراته أمام الأهلي شندي بعض التغييرات بعد عودة عدد من اللاعبين الغائبين عن المباريات الماضية وربما يعود السماني الصاوي الذي أبعدته الإصابة وغاب اللاعب عن مباراتي كادوقلي والأبيض وربما يمنح محمد موسى الفرصة لخالد النعسان الذي عاد مؤخرا بعد غياب أشهر بسبب كسر في اليد وخضع اللاعب لبرنامج تأهيلي خاص في الفترة الماضية استهدف تجهيزه بدنيا وفنيا، مشاركة النعسان غير مؤكدة وتحددها مجريات المباراة بدرجة كبيرة، وسيعود أمير كمال بعد أن غاب عن المباراة الماضية بسبب البطاقة الحمراء التي تعرض لها في مباراة أسود الجبال، ولم يتأثر المريخ بالنقص ولا الغيابات في كل المباريات الماضية التي لم تشهد التشكيلة فيها اكتمالا مطلقا وظلت التغييرات تحدث باستمرار بسبب الإصابة أو الإيقاف وهو أمر استمر منذ بداية الموسم قبل أن تستقر التشكيلة في ثلاث مباريات فقط لتعرف بعدها تغييرات متواصلة، ويتوقع أن تشهد التشكيلة استقرارا واضحا في الفترة المقبلة بعد أن استعاد الفريق جهود عدد من نجومه ولا يتهدد خطر الإيقاف مباراة واحدة سوى لاعبين فقط هما أحمد آدم الظهير الأيسر والمهاجم محمد عبد الرحمن.

هندسة ينال مزيداً من الدعم
حظي محمد موسى بمزيد من الدعم بعد أن أظهر براعة كبيرة في الفترة الماضية وتجاوز مع فريقه عقبات صعبة كانت تشكل مشكلة حقيقية للفريق، وأدار هندسة المباريات ببراعة كبيرة ساعده ارتفاع مستوى اللاعبين وتقديمهم لمستويات متميزة للغاية سندتها روح قتالية عالية ورغبة قوية في تحقيق الفوز، الظهور المدوي للمريخ سيمنحه المزيد من الدعم المعنوي ليتقدم الفريق أكثر بعد أن وصل اللاعبون لمرحلة جيدة من الجاهزية الفنية والبدنية واستفاد المريخ بشدة من المعسكر الإعدادي الإسعافي الذي عقده الفريق في تونس قبل كارثة التجميد كما ساهمت وفرة اللاعبين وتميزهم في مختلف وظائف وظائف الملعب في الحد من ظاهرة الغيابات المتكررة، وينتظر أن يجد المدرب الشاب محمد موسى استقبالا جيدا من الجماهير في المباراة المقبلة.

ملوك المدرجات يلهبون ملعب شيكان
أطلت ظاهرة عزوف الجماهير عن متابعة مباريات المريخ بالقلعة الحمراء في مشهد تناقلته القروبات المختلفة في وسائل التواصل الاجتماعي بلوم واضح، ووكانت الجرأة واضحة في تناول الظاهرة السيئة لكون فريق الكرة يقدم مستويات مدهشة ويحقق تقدما كبيرا في وجود لاعبين موهوبين يستحقون المشاهدة من الاستاد وتقديم المزيد من الدعم المعنوي لهم، وشهدت مباراة المريخ أمام هلال الأبيض حضورا كبيرا كان له تأثير كبير على الفوز الذي حققه الفريق وحرص أسود التعبئة على متابعة المباراة بجانب عددا من روابط التشجيع، مقدمين لوحة رائعة، وينتظر أن تحظي مباراة الفريق أمام الأهلي شندي وبقية المباريات بحضور جماهيري لافت قياسا لدعم اللاعبين في الأمتار الأخيرة من المسابقة، ولعبت جماهير المريخ دورا مقدرا في الانتصارات التي حققها الفريق على مدار تاريخه.

انسجام وتفاهم بين نجوم الفرقة الحمراء
قال جمال أبو عنجة إن الوصول بفرقة شابة إلى مرحلة الانسجام والتفاهم بالنسبة لمدرب تولى المهمة في منتصف الموسم ليس بالأمر السهل، مشيراً إلى أن الانسجام العالي الذي يؤدي به لاعبو المريخ يحسب للكابتن محمد موسى، الذي انتقى مجموعة متميزة من اللاعبين الصغار في السن ومنحهم ثقة كبيرة للمشاركة المستمرة، حتى أصبح التفاهم بين هذه المواهب الشابة في أعلى مستوياته، وما الجملة التي صنع منها التكت فرصة الهدف الثاني للتش إلا دليل على وصول الفرقة الحمراء إلى أعلى درجة ممكنة من الانسجام والتفاهم، وامتدح جمال أبوعنجة الدور الكبير الذي لعبته جماهير المريخ في تثبيت أقدام هذه المواهب الشابة، ودعم الجهاز الفني الشاب بقيادة الكابتن محمد موسى، متمنياً أن تتواصل انتصارات الفرقة الحمراء في جميع المباريات المتبقية للفريق في مسابقة الدوري الممتاز حتى يؤكد المريخ أفضليته على كل الفرق الموجودة في المنافسة بالحصول على بطولة الدوري الممتاز.


*

----------


## احمد الحلفاوى

*مشكورين 
بس امير كمال ده أصيب متين وهو كان نصيح لحد الطرد
                        	*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*الأسود تتقدم والأهلي العاصمي يتراجع

عاد هلال كادوقلي لسكة الانتصارات وحقق فوزا مهما على الخرطوم الوطني بهدفين مقابل هدف أمس الأول بملعب مورتا، وأنهى الأسود الشوط الأول متقدمين بهدف سجله فتح الرحمن فيما أدرك الكوماندوز التعادل عن طريق الغاني داكوستا، وسجل جيمي أولاغو الهدف الثاني لهلال كادوقلي قبل ثماني دقائق من نهاية المباراة، بالنتيجة رفع الهلال رصيده إلى 42 نقطة وتجمد رصيد الخرطوم الوطني في نفس الرصيد، وبعطبرة استعاد الإكسبريس توازنه من جديد بفوزه الصعب على الأهلي الخرطوم بهدفين مقابل هدف بعد عرض قوي، سجل هدفي الإكسبريس نوبو وصديق فيما أحرز للفرسان معتصم ازهري، بالنتيجة رفع الإكسبريس رصيده إلى 29 نقطة وتجمد رصيد أهلي الخرطوم في 47 نقطة.


*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*الامين المالي لنادي المريخ : مشكلة وارغو اتحلت رسميا

قام الاستاذ الصادق مادبو امين خزينة المريخ المتواجد بالقاهرة قام بزيارة  لمقر الكاف والتقا بالسيد قرن شطة وتم حل مشكلة لاعب المريخ السابق وارغو  بصورة نهاية ..
ايضا في هذا اللحظات هنالك لقاء بين مادبو وسفير السودان الرمز المريخي السفير عبدالحليم عبدالمحمود
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*حافز اضافي للاعبين

قرر مجلس المريخ منح اللاعبين حافزاً اضافياً على مباراة هلال الابيض، وسيتم تسليم اللاعبين الحافز يوم غد، وبدا مجلس الادارة سعيدا بالنتائج التي حققها الفريق خاصة في الجولتين الماضيتين في كادوقلي والابيض، والاقتراب اكثر من منافسه الهلال وتعزيز فرصه في الحصول على اللقب.
طارق المعتصم: اللاعبون فرضوا علينا مضاعفة الحافز

أشاد طارق المعتصم الامين العام لنادي المريخ بالانتصار الذي حققه فريقه على هلال الابيض وابان انه انتصار مهم وفي توقيت جيد بالنسبة للفريق، وقال: اللاعبون بذلوا مجهودا كبيرا حتى يعود المريخ منتصرا من ملعب كادوقلي والابيض، ونحن في مجلس الادارة سنقف الى جانبهم بقوة طالما ان الامور في الفريق تمضي بهذه الصورة الرائعة وكتفاعل منا قررنا ان يكون الحافز في مباراة الابيض مضاعفا تعبيرا عن الرضا عما يقدمه الفريق واللاعبون في الفترة الحالية وتحديهم لكل الظروف من اجل اسعاد الجماهير.

*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*مجلس المريخ يدفع بأخطر مذكرة للاتحاد ويهدد بالانسحاب من الممتاز

يرسل نادي المريخ مذكرة خطيرة الى اتحاد الكرة صباح اليوم حول التحكيم ، ويهدد بعدم المشاركة في الدوري والاستمرار فيه اذا ما استمر الاستهداف للنادي، وسيرسل النادي مذكرة خاصة الى رئيس الاتحاد الدكتور معتصم جعفر حتى يقف على الظلم الكبير الذي يتعرض له الأحمر في جميع المباريات التي خاضها في مسابقة الدوري الممتاز.

*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*رئيس الاتحاد العام ينفي صدور أمر قبض في مواجهته
معتصم جعفر: من روجوا لمثل هذه الأخبار يريدون إلغاء الجمعية العمومية
عمومية الاتحاد صاحبة الحق في تعيين المراجع العام.. وواثق من كسب السباق الانتخابي

شمس الدين الأمين

نفى الدكتور معتصم جعفر رئيس الاتحاد السوداني لكرة القدم والمرشح لرئاسة الاتحاد في الانتخابات المقبلة الأخبار التي تناقلتها بعض وسائل الإعلام أمس  الثلاثاء عن صدور أمر قبض ضده من المحكمة مبيناً أن هذه الأخبار لا أساس لها من الصحة والغرض منها التشويش عليهم قبل خوض غمار الجمعية العمومية للاتحاد السوداني التي ستنعقد بعد أيام قليلة لانتخاب مجلس إدارة جديد مشيراً إلى أنهم في مجموعة التطوير يعرفون جيداً الغرض من مثل هذه الأخبار المفبركة والتي تسعى لهدم الاستقرار الرياضي الذي شهده اتحاد الكرة في الفترة الأخيرة وتحدث معتصم جعفر عن العديد من الأمور عبر حوار مطول مع إذاعة هوى السودان تتابعونه عبر السطور التالية.

اعتبر الدكتور معتصم جعفر أن الخبر الذي نشرته بعض الصحف أمس كاذباً وتم تلفيقه بليل مبيناً أنه كان علم على بتحركات بعض الأشخاص الذين يسعون لزعزعة الاستقرار في اتحاد الكرة وعدم إقامة الجمعية العمومية بتلفيق مثل هذه الأخبار الكاذبة مبيناً أن هناك بعض الأشخاص سعوا لاستصدار أمر القبض بخصوص حسابات المراجعة بالاتحاد وهذا الأمر يقوم به مكتب جابر للمراجعة الذي تم تكليفه من ديوان المراجع العام وبرغم أننا تحفظنا عليه في وقتٍ سابق مشيراً إلى أن مكتب جابر نفسه الذي راجع ميزانية 2013 وأورد بعض الملاحظات التي سعى من خلالها لتجريم أعضاء الاتحاد في عام 2014 عبر اللجوء للنيابة مفيداً بأنه عقد اجتماعاً في ذلك الوقت مع المراجع العام وكشف له عن عدم اطمئنانه لما يقوم به مكتب جابر في مراجعة مشيراً إلى أن المراجع القومي وجّه بتشكيل فريق عمل من داخل الديوان لمراجعة الحسابات وحتى هذه اللحظة لم نُخطر بتشكيل الفريق ولكن قبل لقائي بالمراجع كان هناك خطاباً صادراً لذات المكتب لمتابعة مراجعة الحسابات، والمدهش في الأمر أنه مكتب خاص وبرغم ذلك ظل يلاحق الاتحاد عبر النيابات الأمر الذي يؤكد وجود ترصد واضح من هذا المكتب تجاه قيادات الاتحاد.

الجمعية العمومية هي التي تحدد المراجع

اكشف الدكتور معتصم جعفر أن النظام الأساسي الجديد للاتحاد ووفقاً لقانون هيئات الشباب والرياضة 2016 تم وضع نص يمنح الجمعية العمومية للاتحاد الحق في تعيين المراجع ولم تعد حسابات الاتحاد تُراجع إلا بواسطة مراجعة يتم تعيينه بواسطة الجمعية العمومية صاحبة الحق مبيناً أن هذا الأمر ينبغي أن يعلمه الكثيرون لأن مثل هذه التدخلات قد تسببت في تجميد النشاط الكروي بالبلاد من قبل الفيفا فيما يتعلق بقرار إخلاء مقر الاتحاد واتهامنا بأننا سعينا للفيفا وتسببنا في التجميد، بل العكس هو الصحيح فقد كنا أكثر حرصاً على تجنيب البلاد خطر التجميد باتباع ما يقوله النظام الأساسي الجديد، واستغرب معتصم جعفر من الذين يتحدثون عن أن مجموعة التطوير تسعى لعرقلة قيام الجمعية العمومية مبيناً أنهم يعملون بكل السبل من أجل قيام الجمعية العمومية في موعدها وجاهزون لكسب السباق الانتخابي وواثقون من قاعدتهم للفوز برئاسة الاتحاد السوداني لدورة جديدة، وعاد معتصم جعفر بالحديث عن خبر إصدار أمر القبض بحقه مبيناً أنه سيقاضي كل الصحف والجهات التي كتبت هذا الخبر، ليس دفاعاً عن سمعته الشخصية فقط وإنما الدفاع عن الاتحاد ككل.

جاهزون للانتخابات

نفى الدكتور معتصم جعفر أن يكون الاتحاد السابق قد سعى لعرقلة الانتخابات وعدم إقامة الجمعية العمومية في وقتها وقال: نحن من أعلنا جدول أعمال الجمعية العمومية في وقتٍ سابق وسعينا لإجازة النظام الأساسي الجديد خاصة وأن مجموعتنا تحمل اسم التطوير وتهدف للتطور وقمنا بأعمال كبيرة في الفترة السابقة حيث أعدنا مسابقات المراحل السنية المختلفة وأتحنا الفرصة للشركات والمؤسسات للدخول للتسويق في المجال الرياضي وإنشاء الفرق والأندية وكذلك سعينا لتطوير مسابقة الدوري الممتاز والبث التلفزيوني والتسويق وأحدثنا تطوراً كبيراً في البنيات التحتية بعد أن منحنا الفرصة للولايات لاستضافة مباريات كأس السودان وأحدثنا كذلك تطوراً فيما يختص بمشاريع الاتحاد الدولي لكرة القدم في مدني، وختمنا عملنا بإجازة النظام الأساسي الجديد، وأبان معتصم جعفر أن الجمعية العمومية ستقام في موعدها في التاسع والعشرين من الشهر الجاري وأنهم في التطوير جاهزون لخوض السباق الانتخابي وواثقون من الفوز برئاسة الاتحاد لدورة جديدة، وتوقع معتصم جعفر أن يصل خطاب الاتحاد الدولي بإجازة النظام الأساسي قبل وقتٍ كافٍ من قيام الجمعية العمومية يوم الأحد المقبل، واستغرب معتصم جعفر من الحديث عن رفضهم مناقشة ميزانيتي 2015 و2016 وأن الميزانية موجودة بمنزل أسامة عطا المنان مبيناً أن هذا الحديث لا أساس له من الصحة مشيراً إلى أن الميزانية موجودة بمكاتب الاتحاد العام مشيراً إلى أنهم ملتزمون فقط بالنظام الأساسي وغير مطمئنين لمكتب المراجع الذي ظل يلاحق الاتحاد في كل صغيرة وكبيرة وظل يستهدف الاتحاد طوال الفترة الماضية ولذلك فإنهم فتحوا إجراءات قانونية ضد مكتب جابر ومستمرون فيها.

الحديث عن التحكيم

تطرق الدكتور معتصم جعفر لمنافسة الدوري الممتاز مبيناً أنها تمضي بصورة طيبة منذ انطلاقتها مبيناً أن التضخيم الذي يصاحب المنافسة يتمثل فقط في التحكيم والشكاوى المستمرة من الحكام من جميع أندية الدرجة الممتازة مشيراً إلى أن الجميع ينبغي أن يمنحوا الحكم الوطني الفرصة والثقة حتى يقوم بعمله على أكمل وجه مفيداً بأن الحكام يؤدون عملهم بصورة جيدة والأخطاء التي يرتكبونها عادية وتحدث في كل المنافسات الخارجية، وتحدث معتصم جعفر عن مسابقة الدوري الممتاز وقال إن البرمجة الكاملة للمنافسة شهدت إجراء بعض التعديلات فيما يتعلق بالترحيل وحجوزات الطيران لمدن السودان المختلفة وأيضاً راعينا مشاركات المنتخب الوطني الذي تنتظره استحقاقات مهمة في بطولة أمم أفريقيا للمحليين مطلع يناير المقبل ولذلك ينبغي أن يكون هنالك معسكراً طيباً للمنتخب بإقامة مباريات ودية ومعسكرات تؤهله لتقديم نفسه بشكل مميز في نهائيات الشان المقبلة، وأشاد معتصم جعفر بالعمل الكبير الذي تقوم به لجنة المنتخبات الوطنية وسعيها الحثيث في توفير معسكر إعدادي مثالي للمنتخب حتى يستعد بالشكل الأمثل لنهائيات الشان وحتى يكون في الموعد لتقديم مستويات مميزة في مشاركته المقبلة بنهائيات الشان بالمغرب.

ليست لدي أي صفحة عبر الفيس

نفى الدكتور معتصم جعفر أن تكون لديه أي صفحة على الفيسبوك تحمل اسمه كما ظلت وسائل الإعلام تنقل أخباراً من هذه الصفحة على لسانه مبيناً أنه ليس لديه أي صفحة عبر الفيسبوك وتقدم بشكوى رسمية ضد الشخص الذي انتحل اسمه بإنشاء هذه الصفحة، وأعتذر عن أي إساءات أو أي حديث كُتب في هذه الصفحة عن أي جهة لأن هذا الحديث لم يكن، ونفى معتصم أن يكون قد فكر في الانسحاب من الانتخابات وقال إنها شائعة غريبة مبيناً أنهم سيخوضون الانتخابات من أجل الفوز وواثقون من عضويتهم وفي الوقوف خلفهم لكسب السباق الانتخابي المقبل.

*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*مجلس المريخ يطالب بتحويل حافز الوصول لمجموعات الأبطال لوارغو

ارسل مجلس ادارة نادي المريخ خطابا الى الكاف طالبه فيه بالاسراع بتحويل مستحقات النادي الخاصة بالوصول الى مرحلة المجموعات من دوري الابطال وطالب النادي بتحويل المبلغ الى النيجيري وارغو بخصوص شكواه التي كسبها ضد نادي المريخ ومستحقاته طرف النادي، وارسل المريخ خطابا جديدا للكاف طالبه فيه ايضا بالاسراع في حسم قضية تحطيم استاد المريخ من قبل جماهير الهلال، في مباراة القمة التي جرت في الجولة الخامسة من مباريات المجموعة الثالثة لدوري ابطال افريقيا، وتم تكليف الصادق مادبو المتواجد بالقاهرة بمتابعة الامر من مقر الكاف اليوم.

*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*“الصدى” تجري أول حوار صحافي مع الغاني الضجة القادم من الدوري الأمريكي
صمويل: جعلت للكرة الأفريقية اسماً لامعاً في أمريكا وفتحت باب الاحتراف لـ14 لاعباً من القارة السمراء
أبحث عن تجربة احترافية ناجحة في أفريقيا واخترت السودان لهذا السبب



طارق بشير صلاح

استطاعت “الصدى” أن تصطاد نجم المنتخب الغاني صمويل إنكوم الذي وصل إلى السودان رفقة وكيلة أعماله الغانية والشاب السوداني الكابتن بحري هشام فيصل مبارك الذي يقيم بالولايات المتحدة وقد أجرت معه حواراً تناول فيه الكثير عن عشقه للسودان وأنه سبق له التباري ضد المنتخب الوطني ثلاث مرات 2012- 2013- 2014 وأنه صديق للاعب الغاني أوجستين أوكراه الذي يعتبر المعلم الملهم بالنسبة له، كما تحدث عن الأندية التي ترغب التعاقد معه، كما أكد اللاعب أنه حر طليق تفاوضه أندية خليجية كبيرة، وذكر اللاعب أنه لم يتعرض لأي إصابة في تاريخه مع مشوار كرة القدم، وحكى عن أغرب حالة طرد حدثت له، كما تحدث عن الكثير المثير وعن حصرية حواره مع “الصدى” فقط لا غيرها من الصحف الرياضية نافياً في ذات الوقت أن يكون قد جاء للسودان من أجل اللعب لناد بعينه فإلى مضابط الحوار:

تحدث لنا أولاً الكابتن بحري هشام فيصل مبارك المقيم بالولايات المتحدة الأمريكية بولاية نيو جيرسي عن الطريقة التي تعرف بها على اللاعب والصداقة التي تربط بينهما، والتي كان نتاجها إبرام عقد التسويق، وقال: التقيت باللاعب صمويل في صالة جمانيزوم وتعارفنا ومن بعدها علمنا حبه الكبير لأفريقيا ولمعرفته بالسودان وأن المؤسس الأول للاتحاد الأفريقي وأنه دخل السودان ثلاث مرات للتباري مع منتخب غانا.

حاتم صفوت كبلو: تعاقدنا مع اللاعب

وبعد ذلك تحدث لنا الأستاذ حاتم صفوت كبلو مدير تنفيذي شركة وادي العقيق للتنمية المحدودة وأكد أنهم قد وقعوا عقداً مع اللاعب من أجل تسويقه باعتبارهم وكلاء له بالمنطقة وذلك لما يمتاز به هذا اللاعب من خلق وأدب يجبرك على احترامه وأفكار تتحدث عن نبوغ ووع وإدراك تام لما يقدمه من رسالة عبر نشاطه الرياضي الذي يمارسه ويقوم به كرسالة أولاً. وقال: قدم صمويل السودان في عام 2012، و2013، و2014 مع المنتخب الغاني وشارك أساسياً في الثلاث مباريات، وهو الآن حر وطليق ليلعب لأحد الأندية السودانية أو الخليجية التي نشطت في طلب خدمات اللاعب، وأكد السيد حاتم أن اللاعب لم يأت من أجل نادٍ بعينه إنما جاء ليتم الاتفاق مع أي ناد من أندية القمة السودانية حتى يوقع في صفوفه، وأن ما تناوله الإعلام في الفترة الماضية مجرد اجتهادات وغير صحيحة في ذات الوقت.

سيرة ذاتية مختصرة عن اللاعب

تحدث الكابتن هشام عن اللاعب وقال: اسمه صمويل إنكوم يبلغ من العمر 28 سنة وهو متزوج وله أربعة أطفال طفلته الكبرى تبلغ 11 عاماً ثم ثلاثة أولاد بأعمار 7، 3، و2 أعوام. وهو يلعب في الجهة اليمنى من الملعب وهو الآن كما ذكرت حر وعلى كفالة الوكلاء وهناك مشاورات من أندية قطرية وإماراتية لكسب توقيعه، وأضاف: صمويل لاعب خلوق لديه رغبة أكيدة في اللعب في السودان تحديداً لما وصله من معلومات عن هذا القطر الذي ساهم في تأسيس الاتحاد الأفريقي لكرة القدم، وأكد أن اللاعب محافظ على صحته لا يتناول أي مشروبات غازية أو كحولية ولا يدخن ولا يحب السهر. وأضاف كابتن هشام عن اللاعب لا يجري حوارات إلا بواسطة وكيل ومقابل أجر محدد لكل حوار يتراوح ما بين 50 إلف دولار للحوارات الصحافية وبلغ أعلى أجر تقاضاه من أجل إجراء مقابلة تلفزيونية 500 ألف دولار، وأعلى أجر للإعلان لشركة كان مع شركة فولتك الجنوب أفريقية للمياه المعدنية، وله جمعيات خيرية عديدة في غانا وفي منطقته ناكورادي يكفل من خلالها 200 شخص ما بين أطفال ونساء عاجزات وطلبة، وهو مشهور جداً في غانا ولهذا يتعاطى أجراً عالياً لمساعدة أهالي القرية، ويقيم اللاعب مباراة مهرجانية يوم 26 ديسمبر من كل عام يرجع عائدها لأهله يدخلها ما لا يقل عن 25 ألف شخص وتكتب فيها لافتات تمجد اللاعب.

صمويل إنكوم: أحب السودان كثيراً

تحدث بعد ذلك اللاعب صمويل إنكوم عن احترافه الخارجي في سن 16 سنة وكانت أولى رحلته الاحترافية في سويسرا فريق اف سي باسل ووقع في ذات الخانة التي يلعب فيها اللاعب محمد صلاح وحمل عنه الرقم 22 بعد أن احترف محمد صلاح في ليفربول.

وقال صمويل: إنني لعبت في أندية عديدة وكل نادٍ لعبت فيه لسبب وأمنية أردت أن أحققها وقد كان لي ذلك، وأضاف: بعد سويسرا اتجهت إلى أوكرانيا ثم إلى نادي باستا فرنسا وبعد فرنسا اتجهت إلى اليونان ثم عدت مرة أخرى إلى أوكرانيا ثم اتجهت إلى أمريكا لأمنية كبيرة أردت أن أحققها أن أرفع من شأني وأجعل لكرة القدم رونقاً وجمالاً في أمريكا وقد تحقق ذلك  وبهذا استطعت أن أجذب 14 لاعباً للدوري الأمريكي.

عشقي لأفريقيا

تحدث اللاعب عن عشق لا مثيل له للقارة الأم إفريقيا وقال: أنا أحب إفريقيا تماماً وعندما أدركت النجاح في مجال كرة القدم أردت أن أعود إليها لأحقق لها من النجاحات التي حققتها في مناطقة نائية عن القارة وكان اختياري هذه المرة أن أحترف في الدوري السوداني لما سمعت عن هذا القطر الكثير والكثير الذي جعلني أعشقه كل العشق وتعرفت على الشعب السوداني، وكان من حسن حظي أن لعبت مع منتخب النجوم السوداء في السودان ثلاث مرات في الأعوام 2012- 2013- 2014 وكانت مباريات جميلة جداً،

أوغستين أوكراه

وعن اللاعبين الذين يعرفهم في الدوري السوداني قال: بكل تأكيد الغاني أوغستين أوكراه الذي أعتبره مثلي الأعلى وهو القدوة التي أحذو حذوه وكان ما حققه من نجاح كبير دافع لي، وتعرفت على لاعبين سودانيين إلا أن الأسماء صعبة على أن أنطقها.

أنا حر الآن

تحدث اللاعب عن حضوره إلى السودان من أجل التوقيع لأي نادٍ في السودان لا من أجل نادٍ بعينه ولم يحدد وجهة معينة حيث حضر رفقة صديقه كابتن بحري هشام فيصل، وقال: في أمريكا كنت متابعاً للجالية السودانية التي تلعب هناك دوريات تنظمها بعض الشركات والأفراد وكنت كثيراً ما أذهب للفرجة عليهم لأنهم يمتلكون مهارات جيدة وأجسام أفريقية ممتازة، وكما ذكرت أن السودانيين يتمتعون بأخلاق عالية تجبرك على احترام المواطن السوداني كثيراً.

متابع للدوري السوداني

وعن معرفته بالدوري السوداني قال: أنا متابع جيد لكل الدوريات في أفريقيا، وأضاف: بكل تأكيد الدوري السوداني يشدني كثيراً وأتابع المباريات التي تلعب والحماس الذي يؤدي به اللاعبون هناك، وكنت أتابع الأندية التي تلعب في البطولات الأفريقية منذ أن كانت ثلاث بطولات والمنتخبات أيضاً.

وعن منتخب بلاده قال: الحمد لله حققت لمنتخب بلادي العديد من البطولات الخارجية ومنها كأس العالم للشباب بضربات الجزاء في المباراة النهائية مرتين، وأول مباراة لمنتخب بلادي لعبتها ضد الكوت ديفوار (ساحل العاج) في 2010 وانتصر ساحل العاج بـ3/1 وقد شاركت فيها، وآخر مشاركة لي مع المنتخب كانت ضد البرتغال وانتهت بخسارة المنتخب بهدف لهدفين.

أغرب حالة طرد

وتحدث عن مسيرته الكروية وقال في خلال مشوار تعرض لأغرب حالة طرد وثقها اليوتيوب عندما تم استبدالي أثناء مباراة لفريقي وقمت بخلع الفانلة التي هي بذات لون الفنيلة الأساسية وهو اللون الأزرق والكحلي ولم يكن فيها أي كلمات أو شعارات أو صور فطردني حكم المباراة، إلا أن الحكم المشهور كولينا أقر واعترف بخطأ الكارت ولم يسجل في أورنيكي ولعبت المباراة التي بعدها. وقد نلت في مسيرتي كروتاً صفراء لأسباب مختلفة لم تكن لسوء سلوك أو خلافه وهذا الكارت هو الوحيد الذي نلت في حياتي وأيضاً لم يكن لسوء سلوك.

وأكد اللاعب في ختام حديثه رغبته الأكيدة للتباري في صفوف أحد الأندية السودانية مؤكداً أنه لم يأت لفريق بعينه إنما جاء بواسطة الكابتن هشام وحاتم من أجل تحقيق هدف تسعى الأندية السودانية له وهو حلم الكأس الخارجي آملاً أن يتم ذلك تحت قيادته للنادي الذي سيرتدي شعاره في الفترة المقبلة، وتمنى أن يتم له حلمه خاصة وأنه حقق أحلاماً كثيرة سعى إليها.

عن اللاعب صامويل أنيكوم

حقق لقب الدوري الغاني رفقة الأشانتي كوتوكو في العام 2008، وحقق لقب كأس العالم للشباب تحت سن 20 سنة لمنتخب غانا في العام 2009 كما حقق لقب الدوري السويسري لفريق بازل في العام 2010، ولم يرتكب اللاعب أي ضربة جزاء طوال تاريخه مع الأندية، ونال بطاقة صفراء وحيدة مع نادي بازل في مباراة دورية وعن أقوى التصريحات التي أدلى بها كان تصريحه التالي الذي أدلى به لوكالة الأنباء الإسبانية بخصوص كأس العالم للشباب(كيمبرلي (وكالة الأنباء الإسبانية): أكد اللاعب الغاني صمويل إنكوم أن فريقه لن يحقق فقط الفوز على أوروجواي في ربع نهائي المونديال بل يستطيع أن يتوج بكأس العالم أيضاً في نهاية البطولة. وأشار إنكوم، في حوار مع موقع الاتحاد الدولي (فيفا)، إلى أن غانا أظهرت قوتها حينما نجحت في تخطي الولايات المتحدة بثمن النهائي. وأبرز اللاعب أن أوروجواي ستواجه صعوبات كثيرة في مباراتها مع فريقه لأن “مواجهة غانا في هذا التوقيت شيء معقد”.وأضاف اللاعب “فريقنا عبارة عن عائلة واحدة وبسبب هذا الأمر نستمر في تحقيق الفوز”. وأبرز إنكوم أنه راض عن أدائه على الصعيد الشخصي في المونديال حيث قال “أعمل بجهد وأنا لاعب جيد والثقة هي مصدر الفرص وأظن أنني قادر على تحقيق كل ما أتمناه”. وأثنى اللاعب على عمل زملائه في الفريق وبالأخص المهاجم جيان أسامواه، الذي أحرز ثلاثة أهداف في المونديال، والحارس ريتشارد كينجسون).

*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*قطاع المراحل السنيه بنادي المريخ.
‏
*أسفر إجتماع لجنة الشباب الاخير علي سحب قرعة الاسبوع الاول للمرحلة الاخيرة من دوري شباب ولاية الخرطوم والتي تأهل لها ثمانية فرق المريخ والهلال والموردة ونجوم ابوسعد والخرطوم الوطني والنسور وبري وامبدة .

*وجات القرعة كالتالي :

الخرطوم الوطني * الهلال

امبدة * الموردة

المريخ * بري

النسور * نجوم ابوسعد

*وتبقي تحديد التواريخ والملاعب التي سوف تستضيف هذة المباريات وستكون الانطلاقة في بداية شهر نوفمبر .

*وستلعب هذة المرحلة التي تضم ثمانية اندية بنظام النقاط فاكثر نادي حصولآ علي النقاط سوف يتوج بالبطولة ويظفر بها لهذا العام .


*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*مادبو ينهي مشكلة وارغو ويلتقي شطة والسفير عبدالمحمود




  زار السيد الصادق جابر (مادبو) أمين المال بنادي المريخ مقر الإتخاد  الإفريقي بالقاهرة صباح اليوم الأربعاء وأنهى مشكلة المحترف النيجيري  السابق إستفن وارغو وهي المبلغ المستحق للمحترف السابق والبالغ 150.000الف  دولار وتم تحويلها لحساب اللاعب من نصيب المريخ نظير مشاركته في بطولة  الأبطال الإفريقية هذا العام وكان برفقة مادبو كابتن عبدالمنعم قرن شطة  لتسهيل مهمته. 

 وكذلك إلتقى بسفير السودان بالقاهرة عبدالمحمود  وأطلعه على كل تفاصيل الأحداث على مستوى نادي المريخ في الفترة الأخيرة منذ  توليهم زمام الأمور بعد فوزهم بالإنتخابات الأخيرة وكذلك مسألة الطعون  ومصير رئيس المريخ الفائز بالتزكية مع وقف التنفيذ أدم سوداكال وتلكؤ  المفوضية في إعلان مصير رئاسة المريخ.




*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*قناة الكاس تنقل مباراه المريخ - اهلي شندي من استاد المريخ

الجمعة الثامنة مساء

*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*مع المريخ في عروس الرمال بعدسة المبدع كولا



*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*قرعة الأسبوع الأول لدوري الشباب بولاية الخرطوم

 خاص : الصفحة الرسمية لقطاع المراحل السنية 
 متابعة : أحمد دراج
  أسفر إجتماع لجنة الشباب الاخير علي سحب قرعة الاسبوع الاول للمرحلة  الاخيرة من دوري شباب ولاية الخرطوم والتي تأهل لها ثمانية فرق المريخ  والهلال والموردة ونجوم ابوسعد والخرطوم الوطني والنسور وبري وامبدة .
 وجات القرعة كالتالي :
 الخرطوم الوطني - الهلال
 امبدة - الموردة 
 المريخ - بري
 النسور - نجوم ابوسعد 
 وتبقي تحديد التواريخ والملاعب التي سوف تستضيف هذة المباريات وستكون الانطلاقة في بداية شهر نوفمبر .
 وستلعب هذة المرحلة التي تضم ثمانية اندية بنظام النقاط فاكثر نادي حصولآ علي النقاط سوف يتوج بالبطولة ويظفر بها لهذا العام .





*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

* المريخ يعود الى تدريباته صباح اليوم

كفرووتر / الخرطوم /
خاض المريخ صباح اليوم تدريبه الاول عقب عودة الفريق من الابيض امس وادى فريق الكرة مرانا على ملعب الصحافة بمشاركة كل اللاعبين عدا السماني ومحمد الرشيد بجانب علاء الدين والنعسان الذين خضعا الى تدريبات صالة صباح اليوم 

*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

* الامل عطبرة: شكوى الهلال لا تزعجنا وموقفنا صحيح

كفرووتر / الخرطوم /
قال نادي الامل اليوم ان الشكوى التي تقدم بها نادي الهلال غير صحيحة ولا تزعجهم لانها غير صحيحة وان اللاعب حصل على بطاقتين امام الوادي ومريخ نيالا وان الاهلي تقدم بشكوى وخسرها مشيرا الى ان موقف اللاعب ياسر الفولة سليم ويجدر ذكره ان الهلال كان قد تقدم بشكوى ضد الامل في اللاعب ياسر الفولة

*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

* المحكمة الادارية تؤجل الحسم في طعون الاهلي الخرطوم

كفرووتر / الخرطوم /
اجلت المحكمة الادارية ببحري اليوم حسم الطعون المقدمة ضد المفوضية والاهلي الخرطوم من اليوم الى الاول من الشهر المقبل وذلك لمزيد من الدفوعات التي سيقدمها الاهلي ضد الطاعنين في جمعية الاهلي التي جرت في الشهر المنصرم

*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

* الصراع يشتعل ..لجنة الانضباط تعتمد تفويض محمد عبد الله في الجمعية

كفرووتر / الخرطوم /
 اعتمد لجنة الانضباط المشرفة على الجمعية العمومية للاتحاد السوداني لكرة القدم تفويض السيد محمد عبد الله وابعدت آخر ليمثل عبد الله مليط في الجمعية المقبلة المقرر لها الأحد

*

----------

